# Toby's new chariot



## hotel4dogs

As promised, a couple of photos of Toby in the wheelchair.
It still needs some adjustments. If you look at his back feet, you can see he is knuckling them under. When we try to put his feet in the stirrups provided, he kicks them back out. I gently attached them to the stirrups with some velcro and then he wouldn't move at all.
So I just got done raising the rear end up more. It makes his rump higher than his shoulders, but we'll see how that goes. I have to wait until tomorrow because he can only handle one session per day.
The other thing that needs to be adjusted I would not have realized until I saw the photos! The whole thing needs to be longer. The front part sits way too far back on him, it should be at his shoulder, not behind it. I just adjusted it forward a couple of inches and tomorrow I'll see if that's better. 
Of course, he stopped to sniff something right as I snapped the photo, so his head is down. Goofy dog. But he seems to be taking to it reasonably well, although it's going to take some time for him to get used to it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks Barb, this new chariot is great and once he gets the hang of it watch out! I can see what you mentioned about his feet knuckling and all. I hope you can get him to put his feet in the stirrups so he won't rub sores on them. I'm glad you are taking it slow with him too, but this contraption sure looks promising! 

Go Warrior Toby! We're rooting for you to master the chariot!


----------



## Pointgold

He is so beautiful. And looks pretty darned pleased with his wheels!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

He looks very happy in his new set ride. Hope it works well for him and he is able to go to all his favorite spots under his own power and in style.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Those pictures, coupled with how well you're looking after your boy make my heart melt.

Hopefully these new wheels of his will give him a new lease on life! I saw the back paw buckling at well ... but it will take time to make the necessary adjustments and for him to get used to the new device.

In the meantime, he is stopping for smells and seems very happy! He has such a sweet, darling and handsome face!

Yay Toby!!

Kim


----------



## hotel4dogs

The first photo really captures the "essence of Toby". 
As most know, his appetite had been diminishing and two weeks ago he flatly refused to eat anything, even cheese or lunchmeat. At that point I decided he only had a few more days left. Ordered his memorial urn. Talked to my vet about final arrangements.
When we took him off the hypertension meds, his appetite came back and now he's feeling pretty good. He still has a sparkle in his eye, and still enjoys life!
Now don't get me wrong, I'm a realist and I know he's not with me much longer. But for now, he's doing well and I'm treasuring every day.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Aww, he is just so very beautiful. I truly hope he starts really moving around with his chariot and you figure out something for his back feet.

Wow - he just looks so happy and proud of those wheels.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Toby looks ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Toby sure is smiling in the first picture, I hope you have many many more days with your boy. Is is a sweetheart, give him Hugs & Kisses from us!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

What a beautiful boy he is  He looks so very happy to me, has the same smile and spark in his eye that Tucker had. I bet he gets used to it more every day. Must be so refreshing for him to get out for a stroll after this long winter. Wishing you warm sunny days and lots more time with Toby!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

That's such great news that he's feeling better. You know human seniors have more issues handling medications and I'm assuming that could be true with dogs too. Looking at his wheels, I'm wondering if once you get it moved forward, which will bring the wheels forward some too (won't it?) if perhaps he'll be able to be more flat footed. Hope so. Keep on trucking sweet boy.


----------



## tobysmommy

Awwww, Toby! That's a snazzy set of wheels and I hope he adjusts quickly. My Toby sends love and licks.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Toby is sure a beautiful boy and it looks like he loves his new wheels!
I hope you have many more wonderful days together!


----------



## magiclover

Aww what a sweet boy! His sugar face is just precious. I hope Toby gets a speeding ticket real soon! :


----------



## Dallas Gold

magiclover said:


> Aww what a sweet boy! His sugar face is just precious. I hope Toby gets a speeding ticket real soon! :


hahahaha!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Toby is beautiful, bless his heart, bless you for making it possible for him to enjoy being able to be out and about, it will do wonders for him.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Toby looks so happy! He is such a handsome boy. He looks like he is happy with his new wheels! Give that boy a big hug from us!


----------



## Rainheart

Toby, I hope you are enjoying your new found freedom with your chariot! You look like you are enjoying yourself!


----------



## esSJay

Boys and their wheels eh? Humans and now dogs! Look at that big ol' smile on his face! Here's to hoping that he continues to be strutting his stuff and enjoying the time he has with you. Please give him a big kiss and gentle hug to him from both Mols & I. :kiss:


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Toby, you are smiling in that picture. He almost looks pleased with himself for getting around. I hope that he continues to get around for a while yet. Now isn't his time.


----------



## paula bedard

He looks so pleased and happy. I hope you're able to tweak his chariot for a better fit. If not, maybe some type of shoe or sock to protect his back feet from getting scraped and injured. His is such a strong spirit, I wouldn't be surprised if he stays around much longer than you even hope.


----------



## PrincessDi

These pictures made my heart melt as well! Sending sincere wishes that his new chariot brings many days, weeks, months and years of quality time ahead for your beautiful Toby. That is such a loving and sweet face!


----------



## C's Mom

Bless his little heart. Please give him a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Neeko13

Awwww....bless Toby's lil heart...he still looks like he has plenty of spirit....may he be comfortable and happy the rest of his days......((((HUGS)))) he looks very very squeezable in those pics.....:


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, what a sweet, happy face! He looks so thrilled to be up and about.

You are truly a wonderful person for giving him such loving care. What a lucky dog he is.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I honestly consider myself to be the lucky one that I've had him in my life these past 13 years!


----------



## Ranger

Aw, what a sweet face he has. I like how he doesn't seem confused or bewildered by his new wheels...more like, "let me figure this thing out and I'll be on my way!". 

He looks like such a amazing, strong boy - wishing you lots more time with him!


----------



## RedDogs

Aww excellent!

I've heard of someone attaching a plastic tub for the feet to rest in.... maybe he would like that feeling better?


----------



## lgnutah

The way he is looking at you as you took the first photo made me so happy for him and for you. How wonderful that you found this for him (and until I saw the photo, I couldn't imagine what a dog wheelchair would look like).


----------



## Packleader

Barb, he is just so darn cute!! Bless ur heart Sir Toby!


----------



## KiwiD

Awwww, look at that beautiful boy and his wheels.


----------



## sameli102

Oh my goodness, what an incredibly gorgeous sweet face. I hope he gets used to his cart quickly, you are such a good mom!


----------



## Merlins mom

Love Toby's new wheels! I'm sure once he gets used to it he'll enjoy moving around!

Love that first picture, he looks pretty happy with it all!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, How is Toby doing with the chariot practicing? I sure hope he's getting the hang of it. Also, tell your friend there are a lot of people on the forum that think she's wonderful for lending the wheels to Toby so he can experience more freedom!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby didn't get in the chariot at all today....I just couldn't do it. Waaayyy too much to do, tomorrow isn't looking much better. I literally didn't have a spare 5 minutes until right now, since 4:30 this morning, and I don't want to put him in it this late at night when he's tired out.
We had a rough day today. Came back from work and he had peed all over himself and his bed (some husband who shall remain nameless forgot to put him out). No sooner got that cleaned up and bedding all washed than he pooped on the floor. Sigh. Some days are like that. I just try to grin and bear it, it's not his fault.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

How embarassing for Toby. Hope tomorrow is better for your boy. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Toby didn't get in the chariot at all today....I just couldn't do it. Waaayyy too much to do, tomorrow isn't looking much better. I literally didn't have a spare 5 minutes until right now, since 4:30 this morning, and I don't want to put him in it this late at night when he's tired out.
> We had a rough day today. Came back from work and he had peed all over himself and his bed (some husband who shall remain nameless forgot to put him out). No sooner got that cleaned up and bedding all washed than he pooped on the floor. Sigh. Some days are like that. I just try to grin and bear it, it's not his fault.


----------



## janine

Just wanted to say...you are a wonderful dog Mom. I hope Toby has a better tomorrow.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, if that's an Eddie's Wheels, you can call the company to talk about any adjustments; they're very helpful. If your gorgeous old guy won't tolerate stirrups, try a pair of dog boots that you coat with Shoe Goo so they don't wear out so quickly from the dragging feet. Alternatively, wrap them in one or two layers of duct tape, then shoe goo the whole thing. For some dogs, that arrangement actually makes them lift their hind feet more....a good thing. The other thing is try walking him solely on grass so the boots aren't scraping concrete. Hope he's perky when he goes for his next carting experience.....


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Awwww!! That is so cool! That first picture is so a "golden retriever" picture... big smile.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It is an Eddie's Wheels, very well made and I'm quite impressed with it. 
Good idea about the boots, I have some light fabric ones that I put some non-skid carpet stuff on when I thought it would help him stop falling so much (before I read that it's the worst thing you can do!!) which I could use.
I really want it for the grass, but right now he's having a hard time with it on the grass. I think it's a combination of him having to build his front end back up a bit (lack of use) and our grass is damp and spongy right now. It has to get hard and dry so that it will be a little easier for him.
Supposed to rain all day today, so maybe I can put it on him in the house for a little while and check the adjustments again.
The only problem with the wheelchair (and I believe they're all like this, not just the Eddie's Wheels) is that it's hard to put him in it, it takes 2 people and right now my husband isn't able to help much. He's not supposed to lift more than 10 pounds for 8 weeks after the surgery. We're hitting week 5 on Tuesday....




Finn's Fan said:


> Barb, if that's an Eddie's Wheels, you can call the company to talk about any adjustments; they're very helpful. If your gorgeous old guy won't tolerate stirrups, try a pair of dog boots that you coat with Shoe Goo so they don't wear out so quickly from the dragging feet. Alternatively, wrap them in one or two layers of duct tape, then shoe goo the whole thing. For some dogs, that arrangement actually makes them lift their hind feet more....a good thing. The other thing is try walking him solely on grass so the boots aren't scraping concrete. Hope he's perky when he goes for his next carting experience.....


----------



## GoldensGirl

Toby is such a sweetheart! I hope you have a good day today.

Sending prayers and healing energy for you, Toby and your DH,

Lucy


----------



## paula bedard

Barb, Sounds like yesterday was 'one of those days' and hopefully today and tomorrow will be better. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

So sorry Friday was not a good day. Praying that yesterday and today are much better-you sure have your hands full!!!


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby didn't get in the chariot at all today....I just couldn't do it. Waaayyy too much to do, tomorrow isn't looking much better. I literally didn't have a spare 5 minutes until right now, since 4:30 this morning, and I don't want to put him in it this late at night when he's tired out.
> We had a rough day today. Came back from work and he had peed all over himself and his bed (some husband who shall remain nameless forgot to put him out). No sooner got that cleaned up and bedding all washed than he pooped on the floor. Sigh. Some days are like that. I just try to grin and bear it, it's not his fault.


Barb,

Don't worry about not getting him in the chariot. You are doing everything and more that you can to keep Toby comfortable and happy. All our senior dogs want from us is our company and love. Tess is eating better, but I can tell by the look in her eyes that she is starting to slow down, like my Rusty. When Rusty goes out now, he wanders a bit, potties, sits down and he is ready to come back in. Darn it anyway, I, like you hate whats up ahead. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for your Toby. 

Donna


----------



## magiclover

Love to you Toby from Jazz. I hope you have a good day today!


----------



## Florabora22

That's actually a really nice set up there. I remember seeing some pictures a long time ago of various dogs in an older "model" of wheelchair and thinking they looked extremely clumsy. Toby's get up looks very clean and straightforward.

It's hard having a geriatric dog, but when they smile like that you know that it's worth all the effort.


----------



## coppers-mom

My home phone line is not working and I couldn't get my toby fix all weekend!!!!!!!!

He looks adorable.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Teresa, you make me grin!
He was actually tossing a toy around in my bedroom today. First time I've seen him do that in ages. Of course, he tossed it up in the air so hard he fell onto his butt (which isn't hard to do). Luckily he was on the carpet.
He feels well. He's drinking more and more, but at least, he still feels well.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Glad to hear Toby tossed his toy and is feeling well.

How is your Hubby doing?


----------



## Bob Dylan

It almost sounds like a day with Dylan, if he turns a little to quick, he is down, but just like Toby everything else is good.

Hugs & Kisses for your sweet boy, I think about him everyday.
June


----------



## Finn's Fan

So glad to hear your old fella is feeling perky and playful! It warms a mom's heart when a senior pup feels good


----------



## Blondie

This is such a fantastic thread! That first picture of your boy smiling got me all teary-eyed. Your attitude is right on. And I totally understand the DH dilemma's we all face from time to time. God Bless you and the golden days ahead with your special golden guy.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad Toby is feeling well and still has that spark. I want to give his sweet face a big smooch. You give him three for me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My husband is getting better every day, thanks for asking. Now that we're a few weeks past the surgery the worst is over, and we are thankful every day that it's behind us!



Karen519 said:


> Barb
> 
> Glad to hear Toby tossed his toy and is feeling well.
> 
> How is your Hubby doing?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks June, I think of Dylan, too, because I know that he and Toby are walking side by side....



Bob Dylan said:


> It almost sounds like a day with Dylan, if he turns a little to quick, he is down, but just like Toby everything else is good.
> 
> Hugs & Kisses for your sweet boy, I think about him everyday.
> June


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hey Teresa, look at that photo of Toby again. Add a quilt over his head, stick out his tongue, and what do you see? 



coppers-mom said:


> I am so glad Toby is feeling well and still has that spark. I want to give his sweet face a big smooch. You give him three for me.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Hey Teresa, look at that photo of Toby again. Add a quilt over his head, stick out his tongue, and what do you see?


His alter-ego, cosmic twin. Copper also met all "hardships" with a grin. Toby has the biggest gorgeous feet. I just love them.:smooch:

I was just looking at Toby's chariot. I seem to remember his back end is higher than his front. An fairly easy adjustment would be to get smaller diameter wheels for it. They shouldn't be too hard to change out. Thicker tires might also give better traction. Lowe's and Tractor Supply would be good places to find new wheels. That would however put his back feet closer to the ground. Did you find a way to protect them? I'll have to ponder on that a little bit and see if I can figure anything out.

Give him some kisses from me today too.


----------



## magiclover

Sending you more love today Toby! Give your momma big sloppy kisses too. :


----------



## hotel4dogs

His back end is even with his front in the photo if you look straight on from the side. I just adjusted it to raise his back end higher (haven't had him back in it since then), thinking maybe he won't drag his feet as much if they are barely touching the ground??? I'll try it that way and see if it works. If not, I can adjust the chair down probably 4 inches or more. 
I really wanted to get him in the chair this afternoon but hubby is snoozing and I need him to hold the chair still while I lift Toby. Maybe later...



coppers-mom said:


> His alter-ego, cosmic twin. Copper also met all "hardships" with a grin. Toby has the biggest gorgeous feet. I just love them.:smooch:
> 
> I was just looking at Toby's chariot. I seem to remember his back end is higher than his front. An fairly easy adjustment would be to get smaller diameter wheels for it. They shouldn't be too hard to change out. Thicker tires might also give better traction. Lowe's and Tractor Supply would be good places to find new wheels. That would however put his back feet closer to the ground. Did you find a way to protect them? I'll have to ponder on that a little bit and see if I can figure anything out.
> 
> Give him some kisses from me today too.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> I really wanted to get him in the chair this afternoon but hubby is snoozing and I need him to hold the chair still while I lift Toby. Maybe later...


What if you devised something (to hold the wheels) out of some velcro fastened to a piece of wood you could step on. Kinda like this photo but to fit your needs.










Or now that I think of it put together a rectangular box made of 2"x3"s to set the chair in to keep it still.

Hugs to Toby!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hey that's a clever contraption! Now can you invent one to wake up sleeping husbands 



GoldenCamper said:


> What if you devised something (to hold the wheels) out of some velcro fastened to a piece of wood you could step on. Kinda like this photo but to fit your needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or now that I think of it put together a rectangular box made of 2"x3"s to set the chair in to keep it still.
> 
> Hugs to Toby!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I sure wish I could remember how I got Bae Lee in and out of hers??? I did it by myself all the time and I couldn't lift her because her back was broken. Maybe I will see if Rose will let me put her in it and I can figure it out.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know there must be a way to do it.....but so far, I haven't figured it out....


----------



## coppers-mom

Did you say you talked to the manufacturer? I'm forgetful, but think you did although that might have been the bilko brace.
Anyway, maybe they could give you tips on how to load Toby up by yourself. I know you can't be the only one who has struggled with that.


----------



## esSJay

Hi Barb,

Thinking of you, your hubby and sweet old Toby. Hoping that today is a good day for you all!


----------



## coppers-mom

I looked at Toby's picture again today and said out loud "Awwww- he's so cute".

The cats think I am crazy talking to myself.


----------



## GoldenCamper

No idea if this video will help, but thought it might?






SM, Bae Lee was a beautiful gal.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Toby does look extremely happy! What a precious face. I like that the "wheels" look like they might work.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Steve, the video makes it look so easy, LOL. But very important, I learned that we are missing the belly strap, and I need to get one!




GoldenCamper said:


> No idea if this video will help, but thought it might?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM, Bae Lee was a beautiful gal.


----------



## Debles

I am so sorry I missed this before. Sweet beautiful Toby, God bless him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Can you fabricate a belly strap? I sure hope so, because I bet that will keep Toby more stable in his chariot.


----------



## hotel4dogs

In the picture with Bae Lee, it looks like hers also does not have a belly strap?????



Claire's Friend said:


> I sure wish I could remember how I got Bae Lee in and out of hers??? I did it by myself all the time and I couldn't lift her because her back was broken. Maybe I will see if Rose will let me put her in it and I can figure it out.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

There is a place called Eddie's Wheels that makes doggie wheelchairs and I wonder if they would have a belly strap or know where you could get one?

Eddies Wheels | Help for handicapped pets


----------



## lucysmum

What a beautiful smiling face Toby has. 

Praying for many many many good days. 

I hope you get it sorted with his chariot. He is definitely posing for that pic 

Hugs to you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

BARB

Goldencamper had posted about a doggsleggs he used and I found this video on there. Would the band around the dogs stomach in the video help?

Per Golden Camper:
This site has a bunch of devices (found under the products tab) It is where I got the idea to make Tucker's homemade (Dogleggs) to cushion his elbows 

DogLeggs Therapeutic & Rehabilitative Products


----------



## Claire's Friend

Bea Lee's definitely has a belly strap. I keep all her straps covered in that fake sheep fleece stuff to avoid rubbing. Was this cart built for him? There is about a 5 lb range where another dog can use a cart. Bae Lee's cart has been shipped all over the US for other dogs to use. But we had it built for a 70 lb dog and all other dogs were in the 65-75 pound range. Rose is only 55 lbs and it didn't fit her at all. Her's is counter balanced and we got it at Eddie's wheels. They have always been very helpful with advice when others have used it. It REALLY helped Bae Lee once she got used to it. We just told her it was her Halloween costume !:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the ideas, Karen.
Thanks, Claire's mom, for the answer about the belly strap. The cart was not built for him, we're borrowing it from a friend, but they said it never had a belly strap. I will have to contact Eddie's wheels and see if we can get one.


----------



## Claire's Friend

How much does he weigh? Do you want me to send you the strap off of Bae Lee's cart?


----------



## hotel4dogs

wow, that would be awesome if you think it would fit. He weighs 80 pounds. Should weigh 90 (he's a big dog) but is a bit underweight. What do you think?




Claire's Friend said:


> How much does he weigh? Do you want me to send you the strap off of Bae Lee's cart?


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am going to go check and see how much it adjusts. Maybe if it doesn't work, you could use it for a pattern? Did his cart come from Eddie's Wheels?


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, it's from Eddie's wheels. 
Is it just a piece of nice thick fabric with velcro on it?
I will email Eddie's wheels and see if they can sell me a replacement belly band. I'm sure they have the original wheelchair order in their files, and can figure it out from there.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## hotel4dogs

WHEEEEEEEE
Truckin' along!
I finally got Toby in the wheelchair today, for the first time since I adjusted it. So far <fingers crossed> the adjustments seemed just right   
He was just truckin' in it this afternoon! He had it out in the yard, and walked all over. He was just plain loving being mobile again. I was so happy I was in tears.
I had to bring him back in and take him out of it because I don't want to overdo it; his front end needs to get stronger, even though there's nothing wrong with his front end, because he hasn't used it a lot in a long time.
It was a GREAT day here.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So glad to hear that Toby got his license to drive. Hopefully he will build strength quickly so he can get to put some miles on his new wheels.


----------



## Claire's Friend

WooHoo great news. If they will use it, it works really great. Are you hoping to build up his back end so he can walk on his own or will he have to use it forever? I will take some pics of the belly band. And yes Eddie's Wheels will have all the info on the cart. They are great to work with.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Your post is the second I've read tonight that makes me want to do cartwheels around the floor! I'm so happy for Toby and for you! The visual of Toby running around the yard brings tears of happiness to my eyes. Good Boy Toby!!


----------



## paula bedard

Yay! and a few almost tears here too.  I hope Toby has many good days X 10 with his new found freedom.


----------



## DNL2448

Way to go Toby, cool ride!


----------



## Colorwolf

Do your best Toby.
Best wishes and congratulations


----------



## PrincessDi

That's absolutely the best news!! I'm so glad he's getting the feel of his new ride!! Sending wishes of many more good days like today for your precious Toby!:crossfing


----------



## GoldensGirl

Yippeee! I am so happy for Toby and for you!


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so happy for Toby and you. He's such a sweetheart.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's a forever thing, and forever isn't going to be long with Toby with all of his other issues. But it's so great to see him able to get around again, and he's so pleased!




Claire's Friend said:


> WooHoo great news. If they will use it, it works really great. Are you hoping to build up his back end so he can walk on his own or will he have to use it forever? I will take some pics of the belly band. And yes Eddie's Wheels will have all the info on the cart. They are great to work with.


----------



## coppers-mom

this truly made my day. I am so thrilled Toby and you had a great day yesterday.


----------



## paula bedard

Good Morning Barb & Toby. Hope today is another good day.


----------



## Bob Dylan

It's a forever thing, and forever isn't going to be long with Toby with all of his other issues. But it's so great to see him able to get around again, and he's so pleased!


Just enjoy every day and moment with Toby, he must feel so good to be out and about again. ((HUGS))
June


----------



## GoldenCamper

Well this just warms my heart, doing the happy dance for you :banana::wiggle:



hotel4dogs said:


> WHEEEEEEEE
> Truckin' along!
> I finally got Toby in the wheelchair today, for the first time since I adjusted it. So far <fingers crossed> the adjustments seemed just right
> He was just truckin' in it this afternoon! He had it out in the yard, and walked all over. He was just plain loving being mobile again. I was so happy I was in tears.
> I had to bring him back in and take him out of it because I don't want to overdo it; his front end needs to get stronger, even though there's nothing wrong with his front end, because he hasn't used it a lot in a long time.
> It was a GREAT day here.


If he ever has problems with his front legs for some reason, they have something for that too. I wish they were on casters though, seems like it would be hard for a dog to turn with this.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, does your camera take short videos by any chance? I'd love to see Mr. Toby running around enjoying his second puppyhood with those wheels! 

Tell your friend there are a lot of us here on the forum sending her a HUGE THANK YOU for loaning Toby this incredible chariot and giving him his freedom back!


----------



## Claire's Friend

So here is a pic of the cart with the belly band. It is basically a heavy duty strap with velcro. I do think my strap would fit your cart. I also don't think it would be hard to make one. I also have a set of front wheels that I think would fit your cart if you need them. Just let me know.


----------



## GoldenCamper

^ SM, I was wondering if the piece that the legs go through is permanently sewed/attached or is it detachable with velcro?


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

bumping up!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks everyone for the good wishes and kind words. I plan to buy a video camera next week when I'm visiting my son (something nice for us to do together) so hopefully I can get a video of the Toby boy zooming around soon.
Steve, the part where the legs go is permanent, and not adjustable. I was very fortunate that my friend's poodle's legs were about the same as Toby's.
I talked to the folks at Eddie's Wheels and they told me they do not use the belly bands except on carts that are neutral balance, or 4 wheel, or if the dog sags a lot. They told me that Toby doesn't need the belly strap. Which is weird, considering it's the exact same cart as Bae Lee's. But he seems okay without it, I guess.
He's having a really bad day today. Sigh. Not sure why, I've been gone most of the day so maybe he fell a couple of times and is sore. No telling.


----------



## Claire's Friend

It's sewn permanently but I suppose could be moved. What are you thinking? This was built for a girl, but boys have used it too.


----------



## paula bedard

=( Sorry Toby is having a bad day. Maybe he's just tired from his recent activity...and missed Mom while she was out today. Big hugs and kisses to Mr Toby.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so sorry Toby is having a bad day  Seeing the ups and downs with our seniors is tough, But the tears of joy we shed for them on their good days are to be treasured for sure. :heartbeat

The reason why I asked if it was velcro is the thinking it would be a whole lot easier to hook him up to the cart instead of lifting him into it. Place it under his feet and pull the cart up to him to attach it, makes sense right?


----------



## Claire's Friend

GoldenCamper said:


> I am so sorry Toby is having a bad day  Seeing the ups and downs with our seniors is tough, But the tears of joy we shed for them on their good days are to be treasured for sure. :heartbeat
> 
> The reason why I asked if it was velcro is the thinking it would be a whole lot easier to hook him up to the cart instead of lifting him into it. Place it under his feet and pull the cart up to him to attach it, makes sense right?


That makes a lot of sense and would really have helped if I could have done that with Bale. You would have to have some pretty strong velcro to hold it there. I really think the belly band helped support her and gave her confidence. I had been sling walking her for 6 months before we got the cart. She didn't like it when I would walk away from her when she was in the cart. But she learned really quickly that she could support herself and wouldn't fall.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry Toby hs had a bad day.
I hope tomorrow is much, much better.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending lots of good wishes and prayers that Toby has a really good day tomorrow and is running all over in his new ride.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think it will be easy enough to fashion a belly support, and try it with it and without it and see which he likes better. 
He seems better this morning. Since I wasn't here yesterday, there's no telling what happened. I do find that he (like us!) gets really stiff if he sleeps in a bad position for a couple of hours, and he will have a hard time walking when he wakes. The problem can persist for several hours. When I'm here, I check in on him frequently (as does my husband) and move him if he's sleeping in an awkward position. He also may have fallen a couple of times going in/out of the house, there's one step there and sometimes he falls and that could have hurt his legs, too. But in any case, so far this morning he seems better so I'm very pleased.
Normally we keep Toby shaved because of the demodex mange, which is quite active right now so he really does need to be shaved but it's still rather cold out so I don't have the heart to do it to him. But I've shaved his belly because he leaks a little urine and it's so much easier to clean him now, and I just shaved his butt and down his back legs because he sometimes falls when pooping and again, it's easier to clean him with the long hair gone. But boy does he look silly! (that's just fair warning for when I take the video, lol). The mange is worst on his legs, so I need to get them shaved up, too. He will look like he has a "coat" on, everything else shaved. Good thing dogs can't look in mirrors!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so glad Toby is having a better day today


----------



## GoldensGirl

The rollercoaster ride of good days and bad days is tough to take, but it sounds like you're coping as well as anybody could. And you're clearly doing everything you can for Toby, who just has to endure the rougher patches. I hope the mange is not causing him discomfort. The poodle cut must look funny!

Holding you and Toby in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sorry to hear about Toby's rough day yesterday, but hope today is a better one for you both. From your description it sounds like Toby has a modified lion cut. Tell him his "junior" also has a belly shave from his most recent sonogram, but it was almost 90 here yesterday (70 on our pre-dawn walk this a.m.) so we don't have the cold worries now. I hope you have a lot of fun with your son when you visit!


----------



## paula bedard

Glad to hear that he's a little better this morning. Hopefully he'll continue to improve as the day goes on. Give him a big kiss from the lady in Maryland...and a hug to you.

*Ike loves to look at himself in the mirror. I have a mirror hanging at the bottom of our stairway. He sits on the 3rd step from the bottom and stares at his reflection.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The only "good" thing about demodex mange, if there is one, is that it doesn't bother the dogs at all unless there's a secondary skin infection, then it will itch. 
Demodex mites live on dogs all the time (which is why it's not considered contagious) but their immune systems keep the mites in check. When they are immune compromised for some reason, the mites can proliferate and take over. Toby has no spleen, so his immune system is badly compromised. In addition, he has IBD so he is in a constant state of suppressed immunity. 
We've been fighting the demodex mange on and off for 3 years now. We give him liquid ivermectin daily for a while, which gets it in check for a few months, then it will start up all over again. 
I try to catch the mange before any secondary skin infections start; the only signs of it at first are some thinning of the hair in patches. That's why keeping him shaved makes it so much easier to see when the mange is coming back. Also, I shampoo him with a prescription benzyol peroxide shampoo when the mange is active, and with the thick, heavy fur gone the shampoo gets to his skin better. 
But no, the mange doesn't cause him any discomfort, which is good news!



GoldensGirl said:


> The rollercoaster ride of good days and bad days is tough to take, but it sounds like you're coping as well as anybody could. And you're clearly doing everything you can for Toby, who just has to endure the rougher patches. I hope the mange is not causing him discomfort. The poodle cut must look funny!
> 
> Holding you and Toby in my heart and in my prayers,
> Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, but Ike is handsome, so he has a reason to look in the mirror 



paula bedard said:


> Glad to hear that he's a little better this morning. Hopefully he'll continue to improve as the day goes on. Give him a big kiss from the lady in Maryland...and a hug to you.
> 
> *Ike loves to look at himself in the mirror. I have a mirror hanging at the bottom of our stairway. He sits on the 3rd step from the bottom and stares at his reflection.


----------



## GoldenCamper

A shave here, a shave there, Toby will always be a handsome boy to me!


----------



## paula bedard

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, but Ike is handsome, so he has a reason to look in the mirror


Funny. Ike says Thank You 
He also watches me do my hair and makeup from that vantage point. I'll glance down the stairway and there's Ike staring up at me from the mirror.

Our old guys may lose a bit of their looks with age, but they gain wisdom and spirit and that shines through.


----------



## Claire's Friend

So happy to hear he is having a better day. You can give him PPA for the leaking, it works on boys too.


----------



## magiclover

Stopping by to say hi to Toby and send our love and kisses. I hope today is a good day!


----------



## Rainheart

Thinking of Toby today. I hope he is doing better and has more good days ahead of him.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today has been much better than yesterday. I think it's all the GRF kind words, good wishes and prayers helping him out!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ear rubs all around from this Dallas crew.


----------



## coppers-mom

Toby is getting good wishes and prayers from me for sure!
Copper had to be clipped becasue of his skin infections too and I thought he looked cute no matter what. I am sure Toby does too because he has the same zest for life and that shines through. His chariot photo is adorable for sure.

I'm hope today is a goooooood day and warmer for you guys too, but if Toby is like Copper (and he is in so many ways he most likely prefers cooler weather. Give him big hugs and smooches from me.:smooch:


----------



## Faith's mommy

i'm loving the photos and happy updates - more please!


----------



## Karen2

Hoping Toby is having a good day and so are you, you have your hands full.
Was just thinking about a belly strap... why not a wide strip of t-shirt material?
it's soft and gives some, just tie on side and pull under Toby and tie on the other side?
Just a thought


----------



## hotel4dogs

T-shirt material might work, it would be soft and wouldn't hurt him. Or maybe sweat shirt? A little stronger.
Last night I shaved all of Toby's legs, and his head and ears. We can't help laughing when we look at him. He looks like a sheep. He has skinny little legs (which you can't tell when his fur is on) and then this big bulky wooly coat over his back and ribs. But I didn't want him to get cold.
We were going to do some wheelchairing this morning, but I decided to give him a bath everywhere he was shaved instead because it's so warm and pleasant out. So having had to walk to the pet hotel, stand up in the tub for 15 minutes, walk back home, he's had it. I'm going to let him snooze and then maybe get him in it this afternoon. Sadly, I'm working today so I hope to make time but we'll see.
Also gave Tiny a bath this morning, she's squeaky clean. I was thinking that when I get my video camera I must take a video of Tiny playing with Tito in the yard. Hard to believe she's 14.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad to hear that Toby is doing well! I hope today is a good one for him and for you.

Just a thought, which may be totally useless: In researching safe flea and tick control for my seizure dog, Charlie, I have been learning about diatomaceous earth. The food-grade variety can be used inside a house and some sites suggest applying it directly to an animal. There are also reports that it is effective against mites that cause mange. Everything I have been able to find out about it says this stuff is truly safe.

Do you suppose it might help Toby? I have no experience whatsoever with treating mange, so please forgive me if this suggestion is of no value.

Hugs and prayers for Toby and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> T-shirt material might work, it would be soft and wouldn't hurt him. Or maybe sweat shirt? A little stronger.
> Last night I shaved all of Toby's legs, and his head and ears. We can't help laughing when we look at him. He looks like a sheep. He has skinny little legs (which you can't tell when his fur is on) and then this big bulky wooly coat over his back and ribs. But I didn't want him to get cold.
> We were going to do some wheelchairing this morning, but I decided to give him a bath everywhere he was shaved instead because it's so warm and pleasant out. So having had to walk to the pet hotel, stand up in the tub for 15 minutes, walk back home, he's had it. I'm going to let him snooze and then maybe get him in it this afternoon. Sadly, I'm working today so I hope to make time but we'll see.
> Also gave Tiny a bath this morning, she's squeaky clean. I was thinking that when I get my video camera I must take a video of Tiny playing with Tito in the yard. Hard to believe she's 14.


:worthless

Well, more pictures and videos actually after you get the video camera! Can't wait to see (when you have the time of course) more photos of Toby with his new glamour cut and videos of Tiny playing with Tito! I hope Toby has energy after his nap too!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I appreciate any and all suggestions! I will ask my vet what he thinks!




GoldensGirl said:


> Glad to hear that Toby is doing well! I hope today is a good one for him and for you.
> 
> Just a thought, which may be totally useless: In researching safe flea and tick control for my seizure dog, Charlie, I have been learning about diatomaceous earth. The food-grade variety can be used inside a house and some sites suggest applying it directly to an animal. There are also reports that it is effective against mites that cause mange. Everything I have been able to find out about it says this stuff is truly safe.
> 
> Do you suppose it might help Toby? I have no experience whatsoever with treating mange, so please forgive me if this suggestion is of no value.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for Toby and for you,
> Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I appreciate any and all suggestions! I will ask my vet what he thinks!


Good plan! Here's a link to a site with some information about diatomaceous earth and its use for flea control: Natural, Non-toxic Flea Control - Eartheasy.com Solutions for Sustainable Living.

Google will take you to lots more info. 

Lucy


----------



## paula bedard

Glad Toby is having a good morning. Hope he's enjoying his nap time and has a good afternoon. Maybe you'll get those elusive pics/video today.


----------



## amy22

So glad Toby is doing good!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I tried to get Toby up to get in the wheelchair. He was stretched out on his side, totally comfortable. He raised his head about an inch, rolled his eye at me, and gave one of those looks only a golden can give, "you have GOT to be kidding me". 
So I'm back at work, and he's still snoozing at the house in the breeze coming in thru the open window.


----------



## paula bedard

Know that 'look' and take it as a good sign. He was comfy and that's all that matters. Maybe he'll the chariot for a drive later.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Snoozing in the breeze sounds like a good choice to me!


----------



## Finn's Fan

He's smart, your old guy! Why go to all the effort to cruise in the cart when you can nap in the breeze?


----------



## coppers-mom

It sure sounds like Toby knew what he wanted and it wasn't exercise.

I would love to see videos of him, Tiny and Tito.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Glad to hear that Toby is doing well and snoozing!


----------



## ggdenny

It really is inspiring and humbling to see how much you love and care for Toby. You both are so lucky to have each other.


----------



## goldensmum

Just checking in to see how Toby is doing - sounds like the boy has got it right, 40 winks in a cool breeze. Sending him some hugs


----------



## paula bedard

Hope Toby is doing well this morning. 
I'll be out of town for the rest of the week so won't be able to check in on him after today. Please give him a big hug and kiss from the lady in Maryland. I hope he has a good week. Hugs to you too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I, too, am out of town, in FL visiting my son until Friday. I hope Toby will be okay without me. I left mountains of notes for my husband.....


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad you are getting to visit your son, but I'll bet you're worried too. Enjoy the lovely weather and your son.

Toby will be fine if good thoughts and prayers can make it so. He is loved by so many of us, but me the most.:smooch: DH too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I am so glad you are getting to visit your son, but I'll bet you're worried too. Enjoy the lovely weather and your son.
> 
> Toby will be fine if good thoughts and prayers can make it so. He is loved by so many of us, but me the most.:smooch: DH too.


Yep, the GRF prayer chain works wonders! I hope you are having a blast and soaking up the "son"!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Too bad your so far away, Fiona and I would love to take him for wagon rides while your gone. Enjoy FLA, still to chilly for me around here.


----------



## coppers-mom

Dallas Gold said:


> Yep, the GRF prayer chain works wonders! I hope you are having a blast and soaking up the "son"!


Funny, funny, funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I called home and my DH assured me that Toby is just fine. Ate his dinner, spent some time out in the yard, pooped, and GOT UP WITHOUT HELP! Probably realized his handmaiden wasn't there to help him up, lol. So one day down, and all 3 dogs, the cat, and DH have all survived without me.
Meanwhile, my son and I hit 3 grocery stores and stuffed the car with loot. I will spend all day tomorrow on kitchen duty and freezing stuff, while he's at work. It will be my first entire day off since NOVEMBER!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

So glad you're relaxing. I am sure you're happier knowing that all the fur-kids are doing well!! It sounds like you have richly deserved this break. 

Kim


----------



## Oaklys Dad

That reminds me of years ago when my Cedah girl had a broken leg and was in a cast. I had set her up in her bed on the first floor before I left for work. She was so pitiful and I had been carrying her out to pee and poop and upstairs every night for a few days. I came home for lunch and she was nowhere to be found. I searched the first floor and finally called her name. I could hear the distinctive thump as she got out of our bed upstairs and came thumping down the stairs cast and all. :doh: She had been milking her situation for all it was worth. She had a big "busted" look on her face as she came to me.



hotel4dogs said:


> I called home and my DH assured me that Toby is just fine. Ate his dinner, spent some time out in the yard, pooped, and GOT UP WITHOUT HELP! Probably realized his handmaiden wasn't there to help him up, lol. So one day down, and all 3 dogs, the cat, and DH have all survived without me.
> Meanwhile, my son and I hit 3 grocery stores and stuffed the car with loot. I will spend all day tomorrow on kitchen duty and freezing stuff, while he's at work. It will be my first entire day off since NOVEMBER!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I called home and my DH assured me that Toby is just fine. Ate his dinner, spent some time out in the yard, pooped, and GOT UP WITHOUT HELP! Probably realized his handmaiden wasn't there to help him up, lol. So one day down, and all 3 dogs, the cat, and DH have all survived without me.
> Meanwhile, my son and I hit 3 grocery stores and stuffed the car with loot. I will spend all day tomorrow on kitchen duty and freezing stuff, while he's at work. It will be my first entire day off since NOVEMBER!


I'm glad everyone is okay at home. I must admit your day off is much harder than any day at work for me.:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I called home and my DH assured me that Toby is just fine. Ate his dinner, spent some time out in the yard, pooped, and GOT UP WITHOUT HELP! Probably realized his handmaiden wasn't there to help him up, lol. So one day down, and all 3 dogs, the cat, and DH have all survived without me.
> Meanwhile, my son and I hit 3 grocery stores and stuffed the car with loot. I will spend all day tomorrow on kitchen duty and freezing stuff, while he's at work. It will be my first entire day off since NOVEMBER!


I'm so glad that Toby is getting around on his on.

But your first whole day off since November will be spent on kitchen duty?! You have to be due a "me-day" if anybody on the planet is! You deserve an award of some kind for raw courage and determination. I hope you can find some time to rest.

Holding Toby, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

Kitchen Duty? Your son is one very lucky young man! 

I'm so happy the 4 legged and 2 legged family members are surviving without you for at least one day so far! I'm also thrilled Toby got up on his own!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh, I don't mind doing the kitchen duty for him. I see my son twice a year! And what else will I do today while he's at work, other than read the GRF  ?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Looking forward to hearing how your visit went and how the canine/feline/husband crew fared in your absence!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh, I don't mind doing the kitchen duty for him. I see my son twice a year! And what else will I do today while he's at work, other than read the GRF  ?


Yes, cooking for people we love can be a joy. I don't cook much now, but it is a pleasure when I do. And I'm glad the GRF is on your list for a day off.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How was the trip? Did you post in another thread? My guess is you are super duper busy at the pet hotel already.


----------



## paula bedard

Just got back from vacation and wanted to check in on Toby. I hope everyone in your household, 2 footers and 4 footers, are doing well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby has the nasal discharge back again, now in both nostrils. Mild, but there. So it's back on the amoxi for 2 weeks, I'm hoping it doesn't ruin his appetite. It did last time, but he was also on the enalapril then so the vet and I are hoping that it was the enalapril, not the amoxi.
He's getting shaved today. I've been holding off because it's still cold here, but I absolutely have to give him a bath with his prescription shampoo (because of the mange) and I have to get this hair off him first. Poor guy is going to be c-c-c-old the next few days! (I put a blankie on him if he's cold  )


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope it was the enalapril and not the amoxi that made darling Toby lose his appetite and shall hope and pray it warms up quick there so he won't be cold. Give him a big hug and kiss from mw please.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry the discharge is back but better in both nostrils than in one. Toby must be glad his mom is back to fuss over him I too hope it was the enalapril and not the amoxi causing the appetite loss :crossfing


----------



## paula bedard

Praying that Toby's appetite isn't effected by the medicine. Could both nostrils be from allergies? Allergy season has hit the mid-Atlantic region fully, there's green powder everywhere. 
Hope he enjoys his bath.

Hugs big guy...and you too Barb.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Saying a prayer for Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

So sorry about the discharge..drats...I hope the antibiotic helps but doesn't destroy his appetite. What a balancing act. Sorry to hear it's still cold...if I could I'd send you some of our heat...with these nasty winds it would get there overnight. We could use some cool and rain already. If he gets too cold can you put a tshirt on him? Poor Toby!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Well he's shaved and bathed and he looks like a starving child from a 3rd world country now that the fluffy hair is all gone. Poor guy, it's so cold and windy out today. I'm going to see if Tito's "Team Tito" dock diving jacket fits on Toby. 
Not a good day today. He's stumbling and falling a lot. Some of that is the ivernectin for the mange, another balancing act. Have to get rid of the mange, but it causes neurological side effects. 
He just started the antibiotics today, and he ate both meals with gusto, so hopefully he will continue to eat okay.
Tomorrow we are off to the acupuncture vet. That always seems to help him so much!


----------



## my4goldens

Oh, Toby, hope you feel better soon. I will sending good thoughts your way for your boy. Darn it anyway. Hopefully you can get that nasal thing under control. And yes, this weather is terrible. Where oh where is spring.


----------



## coppers-mom

You sure got it right when you called it a roller coaster a while back.

I am glad Toby is eating well still and hope his mange clears up quickly so you can get him off the ivermectin. Sigh. 

Acupuncture sure helped Copper and i sure hope your boy feels better after getting all of those needles in.:uhoh:Copper would have them all over - front to back and top to bottom. the only one that ever seemed to hurt was the one in his front right paw. He would pull back on that one. I am going to have to try it some day and see for myself.

I know toby is cute even without the fluff.:smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

this is just the cutest darn picture ever.
I jsut keep coming back to his smile.


----------



## lucysmum

I am so sorry that Toby got shaved all over. They look so sad when we have to do that. But he knows you are doing it for his good. 

I hope he doesn't catch a cold. I put fleece sweaters on Lucy. 

Prayers for Toby get better soon. We all love you sweet boy. 

Hugs


----------



## paula bedard

Sorry that today was an off day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. Good to hear that he ate his meals with gusto. Hopefully his appetite won't suffer while he's on his meds.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Well he's shaved and bathed and he looks like a starving child from a 3rd world country now that the fluffy hair is all gone. Poor guy, it's so cold and windy out today. I'm going to see if Tito's "Team Tito" dock diving jacket fits on Toby.
> Not a good day today. He's stumbling and falling a lot. Some of that is the ivernectin for the mange, another balancing act. Have to get rid of the mange, but it causes neurological side effects.
> He just started the antibiotics today, and he ate both meals with gusto, so hopefully he will continue to eat okay.
> Tomorrow we are off to the acupuncture vet. That always seems to help him so much!


I wish I could send you some of our 90 heat to warm sweet Toby. I hope the TT jacket fits him. I hope the acupuncture can mitigate some of the neurological side effects of the ivernectin. 

Keeping Toby in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My new video camera is on the way to me, and I hope to get some photos of him in the wheelchair as the hairless wonder. He looks TOTALLY different. I don't like it, but it has to be.




coppers-mom said:


> this is just the cutest darn picture ever.
> I jsut keep coming back to his smile.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> My new video camera is on the way to me, and I hope to get some photos of him in the wheelchair as the hairless wonder. He looks TOTALLY different. I don't like it, but it has to be.


Isn't it always like that--the new camera arrives when the pup has something going on like a hot spot, or a recent shave due to surgery or otherwise. We love Toby no matter what--we just want to see him happy and up and about. If that means he's furless, that's OK with us. 

Wishing Toby and the rest of the clan a good day. I hope Toby's acupuncture goes well too!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sorry Toby had a rougher day yesterday and I really hope the acupuncture sets him right  and he has a great day today!

Is there no other treatment available for the mange? It seems such a shame to have to give Toby meds with neurological side effects.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Sorry Toby had a tough day and I hope his acupuncture goes very well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

we've been going around with the mange for almost 3 years, and unfortunately nothing but the ivermectin has worked. In theory, goldens don't have side effects from ivermectin, only collies, etc. do, but of course if anything strange can happen, it will happen to Toby.
Tito's dock diving jacket DOES fit him!! He looks rather spiffy in his red satin jacket, and seems warm and cozy wearing it. They got some new toys from a forum angel yesterday, and Toby is walking around right now showing off his jacket and his new Kong Tennis ball!


----------



## AmberSunrise

yayy Toby  You must look very handsome with that jacket on, and a new toy? Life is good!!


----------



## coppers-mom

What a pretty mental picture you have painted of Toby.:
I'm glad he is feeling well enough to walk around and show off his new duds and toy.:smooch:


----------



## paula bedard

I hope Toby had a good day yesterday. Sounds like he likes his borrowed jacket and new toys. Fingers crossed that today is a good day.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito's dock diving jacket DOES fit him!! He looks rather spiffy in his red satin jacket, and seems warm and cozy wearing it. They got some new toys from a forum angel yesterday, and Toby is walking around right now showing off his jacket and his new Kong Tennis ball!


Sounds like a happy boy to me  I look forward to pics of him in Tito's snazzy vest. Bet he goes faster in his new racing chariot now that he is more aerodynamic


----------



## hotel4dogs

I got my video camera working, and right now I'm trying to figure out how to upload videos to youtube. Apparently with my internet connection it will take about 3 weeks to load a 1 minute video, sheeeeesh. 
Hopefully tomorrow I can get one of Toby, in jacket, in wheelchair, and figure out how to get it on here!
Today for the first time since he went off the enalapril he didn't finish his dinner. Not sure what's up with that. Hoping it's the amoxicillin, he's very sensitive to drugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barb

We'll look forward to the video, whenever you get it going!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Darn it, I was hoping it was only the enapril that caused his appetite loss. Hope it is nothing more than the amoxicillin causing it too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Eat Toby, eat! I wish there was something you could give him to coat his tummy to prevent the distress the antibiotics cause.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Darn it, you and Toby deserve a break. Or several! Would B vitamins help his appetite? Or prednisone, if that wouldn't interact with his other meds?

Holding you and Toby in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## magiclover

I hope your sweet Toby feels well enough to eat today. And I can't wait to see pictures or video of his handsome self, hair or no hair!


----------



## paula bedard

Good Morning, I hope Toby's appetite has come back. Looking forward to seeing the video you shot of Toby in his satin jacket and spiffy chariot. Is the weather warming up yet?


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hoping Toby is having a better day today. Barb, Mickey isour IBD pup We use sulcralfate dissolve in 5 ml of water to coat his stomach. We give it to him in a syringe before meals. I wonder if it would help Toby with his antibiotics. Just putting it out there.

Looking forward to seeing pictures of Toby. We are keeping you both in our prayers. Hugs


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in this morning, hoping all is well.

Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thinking of you and Toby this morning. Hope he's doing better.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I hope Toby is doing well today:crossfing I know you mentioned he is sensitive to drugs, and just throwing this out there, but Mirtazapine is a great appetite stimulant. Tucker he went from not wanting food to scarfing it down and looking for more, it worked for him with no side effects.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Hoping and praying Toby is doing well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks! I've never heard of sulcralfate. I will check into it!



goldencontriever3 said:


> Hoping Toby is having a better day today. Barb, Mickey isour IBD pup We use sulcralfate dissolve in 5 ml of water to coat his stomach. We give it to him in a syringe before meals. I wonder if it would help Toby with his antibiotics. Just putting it out there.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of Toby. We are keeping you both in our prayers. Hugs


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Steve, I think my vet mentioned keeping that in our arsenal for later when we *really* need it. It might have a brand name? Starts with an R?
Toby ate all his dinner last night, but just picked at his breakfast this morning. He's been off the antibiotic about 24 hours, so I'm not sure if that's long enough. 
Of course, nothing can ever be easy with Toby. When I was at the vet with Tito and the kitty yesterday, I picked up a bag of Toby's food. I thought it was strange because the bag was the "old" style, before Royal Canin retooled them, even though the vet just ordered it in for me. When I got home I dumped it into Toby's food bin, and I thought it smelled weird. 
Last night's dinner was the last of the previous bag of food, and he ate it all. This morning breakfast was the first of the new bag, and he just picked at it. But the strange thing was he seemed hungry, and was begging for treats within seconds after eating. 
So I had to wonder if there's something off with the bag of food?? Toby is so very sensitive, it could cause his appetite to be even worse. I'm not saying that's the whole cause, but it might have contributed to it.
So now today I had to call around to all the vets within 30 miles to find one that had this formula in stock. I found one, and went and got it. I will try it over the next couple of days and see what happens. This bag smells normal to me. 
I will return the other bag (luckily I still had the empty bag, it's an $85 bag of food) to my vet when I get a chance. 
Sigh, these old guys just keep us on edge all the time.
I hope his appetite comes back quickly. 




GoldenCamper said:


> I hope Toby is doing well today:crossfing I know you mentioned he is sensitive to drugs, and just throwing this out there, but Mirtazapine is a great appetite stimulant. Tucker he went from not wanting food to scarfing it down and looking for more, it worked for him with no side effects.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm going to keep sulcalfate in my memory just in case Toby ever needs it for his sensitivies. That's a great suggestion!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Steve, I think my vet mentioned keeping that in our arsenal for later when we *really* need it. It might have a brand name? Starts with an R?
> Toby ate all his dinner last night, but just picked at his breakfast this morning. He's been off the antibiotic about 24 hours, so I'm not sure if that's long enough.
> Of course, nothing can ever be easy with Toby. When I was at the vet with Tito and the kitty yesterday, I picked up a bag of Toby's food. I thought it was strange because the bag was the "old" style, before Royal Canin retooled them, even though the vet just ordered it in for me. When I got home I dumped it into Toby's food bin, and I thought it smelled weird.
> Last night's dinner was the last of the previous bag of food, and he ate it all. This morning breakfast was the first of the new bag, and he just picked at it. But the strange thing was he seemed hungry, and was begging for treats within seconds after eating.
> So I had to wonder if there's something off with the bag of food?? Toby is so very sensitive, it could cause his appetite to be even worse. I'm not saying that's the whole cause, but it might have contributed to it.
> So now today I had to call around to all the vets within 30 miles to find one that had this formula in stock. I found one, and went and got it. I will try it over the next couple of days and see what happens. This bag smells normal to me.
> I will return the other bag (luckily I still had the empty bag, it's an $85 bag of food) to my vet when I get a chance.
> Sigh, these old guys just keep us on edge all the time.
> I hope his appetite comes back quickly.


It does sound suspiciously like that bag of food is off. I'm glad you got a new bag and hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Glad to read Toby is doing o.k.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Steve, I think my vet mentioned keeping that in our arsenal for later when we *really* need it. It might have a brand name? Starts with an R?


Remeron. I would have been suspicious about the old style bag and checked the expiration date. Did they change the ingredients or is it just a marketing thing for a new improved flashy (you are a consumer and must buy this now) bag?


----------



## coppers-mom

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
Copper was prescribed Sucralfate after his stomach tumor was removed and when he had Pancreatitis and probably a few more times. His specialists swore by it and I really think they are great. I can't believe I didn't "tell" everyone about it.:uhoh:


----------



## LifeOfRiley

How am I just seeing this? :doh:

Geeze, look at that smile! Looks like Toby's quite pleased with his new wheels.
Hope his appetite rebounds. It does sound like that bag of food could have been 'off.'


----------



## hotel4dogs

The expiration date was next Feb., but even before Toby didn't eat it, I thought it smelled funny.
No, no, it's not a new improved flashy bag!!! It's a SMALLER bag, (yes, flashier) for which they charge the SAME PRICE.




GoldenCamper said:


> Remeron. I would have been suspicious about the old style bag and checked the expiration date. Did they change the ingredients or is it just a marketing thing for a new improved flashy (you are a consumer and must buy this now) bag?


----------



## paula bedard

Good to hear that Toby ate his dinner last night. Maybe the food's new packaging is affecting the taste? I hope he eats his dinner tonight. More Toby hugs from Maryland.


----------



## hotel4dogs

*DOGS!!! Go figure!!*

As a little background, let me explain Toby's meals. This is how I spoil him so that he'll eat:

1-1/2 cups Royal Canin prescription potato and duck kibble
1/4 can potato and duck canned food
1/4 cup homemade broth with beef or chicken (no sodium), loaded with shredded beef or chicken
1 ounce cooked ground pork
a few liver supportive supplements 

Everything is heated to room temperature, and then carefully mixed into a nice slurry so every kibble is coated with a tasty mixture of fresh meats, broth, and canned food.

So tonight, he only ate about 3/4 of his dinner again. I was dismayed. Put him outside a little while, brought him back in, offered him the dinner again, he walked away. Scraped some into my hand, tryed to hand feed it to him, he turned away from me and wouldn't have anything to do with it.
So I threw it away, and carefully washed his bowl. Measured out his kibble for tomorrow morning. Meanwhile, he's standing there, nudging me. 
So I figure what the heck, and I put the bowl with just the dry kibble on the floor. 
He DIVES into it like he hasn't eaten in days. Ate most of the bowl, at which point I took it away from him so he wouldn't overeat and get diarrhea.
DOGS!!!! Go figure!!
Here I'm mixing this gourmet concoction and silly Toby wants dry kibble.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Go figure is absolutely right!!! I was thinking what a lucky, lucky boy he is. I think they just like to keep us on our toes.

I put some chopped (not finely) parsley on Katie's dinner the other night, and she ate everything BUT the parsley. And she shined her bowl to a spit-shine. But she knows what she likes!!

It's definitely good that he is still enjoying to eat - even if you have to coax him at times! He's a lucky boy to have you taking such good care of him 

Kim


----------



## iansgran

Some guys you just can't please! Hope he keeps eating.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Toby is trying to challenge his Mom. You are a GOOD MOM!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Apparently he likes a small appetizer before his meal  Glad he is eating


----------



## GoldensGirl

Way to go, Toby! He's telling you to KISS - Keep It Simple, Sweetie. I'm thinking your boy wants to be a source of joy, not labor. 

I hope he keeps surprising you in happy ways.

Hugs and prayers for Toby and you,
Lucy


----------



## goldencontriever3

What a silly boy Toby is!! So glad to hear he ate his dinner! Keep it up Toby! Hugs to you both


----------



## jealous1

Hadn't seen this before and just now finished reading through the entire thread--so glad to hear that Toby seems to be having more good days than bad. You are being such a wonderful mom to him and am really looking forward to you mastering that video cam! 

I hope your hubby is doing good as well--mine is now almost 4 weeks post surgery and getting a little better each day. Too bad we're not closer as we could put the two of them together and Toby could enjoy the warm weather here.


----------



## Dallas Gold

That meal sounds scrumptious for any dog. How odd that he turned his nose at it. Maybe he is tired of one of the toppers? It's good he got a full meal in and I hope he continues to eat well!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am quite curious to see what breakfast is like this morning. I had the same thought, maybe he isn't liking the beef or something? I'm going to feed him a bowl of the mixture without kibble, and a bowl of kibble, side by side and see what he does.
Dogs are like men....just can't please them sometimes 



Dallas Gold said:


> That meal sounds scrumptious for any dog. How odd that he turned his nose at it. Maybe he is tired of one of the toppers? It's good he got a full meal in and I hope he continues to eat well!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so glad Toby ate more than usual last night


----------



## paula bedard

Certainly sounds Delicious. I'm curious to see how breakfast goes too. At least he's eating. Maybe whatever is causing the running nose is affecting his sense of taste? I'm so stuffy these days everything tastes like cardboard. 

Hope today is a GOOD day!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in. I hope Toby eats well this morning.

Lucy


----------



## Bob Dylan

I think about Toby every day, Hugs & Kisses..................


----------



## coppers-mom

"Here I'm mixing this gourmet concoction and silly Toby wants dry kibble. "

Toby is being a funny, funny boy. I hope he eats/ate well this morning and has a wonderful day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

*the breakfast report....what a brat!*

So for breakfast this morning I put a big bowl of dry kibble, a bowl of canned food, and a bowl of the mixture of canned food/beef shreds and broth/ground pork all side by side. 
He walked up to the 3 bowls.
Sniffed each bowl.
Ate the dry kibble.
Next ate the canned food.
Turned his nose up at the beef shreds/canned food/pork mixture.
WHAT A BRAT!!! He doesn't like my cooking!!!! After what I went thru to make this beef shred/broth mix for him!!
The good news is he ate a really good breakfast.
So now what will I do with 15 (small) tupperware containers full of beef shreds/broth that are currently in my freezer???
DOGS!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

while I'm complaining.....
I had made some shredded chicken/broth for Toby, and he seemed to really like it. So I got the brilliant idea to make some beef, too, just for variety.
Trip to the grocery store to buy some nice chuck roasts. In fact, 2 nice big ones. Grocery store is 15 miles from me. 
Come home with it, carefully trim every scrap of fat from the chuck roasts. Cut them in cubes and dump them in a big pan with some water, boil the heck out of them for about 3 hours. No salt, no seasonings, just nice beefy broth.
The beef can't be shredded like the chicken was, so now I have to get out my meat grinder and grind up all the beef cubes. I mix it back into the broth, and the ground , cooked beef promptly sucks up all the water in the pan. I now have a very thick slurry, almost like hash. 
So I add a lot more water, and cook it for another hour or so.
Let it cool. Realize I don't have enough snack size gladware containers, so another trip to the grocery store to buy a bunch of them. 
Portion the beef/broth mix into the gladware containers, ending up with about 30 of them (each one enough for 2-3 days), and put them in the freezer. Have to empty freezer into big deep freeze to make room for my beef stuff. 
Decide to use one for his dinner that night. So I loosen the top a little, and put it in the microwave for about 40 seconds to make it nice and warm for him. 
Don't realize that beef/broth in the microwave will explode like popcorn. Hear a loud noise, rush to microwave, open it to find every inch of the inside covered with beef/broth mix. Spend 1/2 hour cleaning microwave.
Of course, it's all worth it because he *seems to* like the beef, too. I rotate it with the chicken, 2-3 days of beef, 2-3 days of chicken. UNTIL NOW!!!!
NOW you can see why I'm annoyed that he's turning his nose up at the beef!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Turned his nose up at the beef shreds/canned food/pork mixture.
> WHAT A BRAT!!! He doesn't like my cooking!!!! After what I went thru to make this beef shred/broth mix for him!!
> The good news is he ate a really good breakfast.
> So now what will I do with 15 (small) tupperware containers full of beef shreds/broth that are currently in my freezer???
> DOGS!!!!!


Yep, DOGS!!!!!! Gotta love 'em!  

Maybe Toby has gotten bored with fancy food and has decided to ease the burden on you for a while. Won't the frozen food will keep until he wants it later? If not, I bet hotel guests would welcome it.

Glad things are going well, even though Toby is acting like a DOG. :wavey:

Lucy


----------



## AmberSunrise

Grins - wait til next week wen he may decide he loves your cooking!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh Toby you silly silly boy!! Maybe it's the stronger smell of the kibble and canned food. Who knows what goes through their mind.

I am laughing because we do all these crazy things for our pups but when we cook for our two legged kids and they complain we tell them to just eat it! LOL

SO glad to hear Toby ate a good breakfast! Hang in there mom!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOL, when my kids got older and would ask me to cook or buy something specific, I would always tell them, "now you'd better eat that or I'm going to STUFF IT UP YOUR NOSE!!!" 
Wonder if that will work for dogs??


----------



## paula bedard

Sorry, but I'm having a chuckle at your expense this morning. You worked so hard to make him the bestest tasting food and he decides he no longer likes it. Sounds like many 2 year olds I know.  

Maybe save the frozen broth/meat mixture for a nice treat on a hot day? You can make beef slurpies.


----------



## hotel4dogs

dinner time....
apparently shredded chicken in broth is acceptable, whereas beef is not:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## AmberSunrise

LOL - Toby sure keeps you on your toes


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad he likes his chicken  He will probably prefer beef tomorrow


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm glad Master Toby is keeping you on your toes. He is telling you he likes variety in his diet and your psychic powers should tell you what he wants. It would probably be acceptable to provide three different offerings for each meal, too. 

DOGS!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

tomorrow he will probably want only lamb, since it's Easter!
Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## GoldensGirl

You could offer chicken, lamb and pork, just to make sure he has an appropriate Easter feast. Maybe some scrambled eggs and bacon for breakfast?


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm laughing at Toby's discriminating palate! Perhaps he is demanding an all-you-can eat buffet set up for every meal! :uhoh: As if you have the time to do this! :no:

Give Toby a big kiss and hug from me!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Glad to hear he's perky enough to be picky !! XXOO


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby is standing behind me, hopefully he is not reading this. I do NOT need for him to get any ideas about having a buffet offering (or bacon and eggs!) at every meal!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Easter! I hope the day is as beautiful for you and Toby as it promises to be for us.

:wavey:
Lucy


----------



## Ranger

Aw, I like reading this thread and hearing about Toby's 'demands'. Dogs get so funny and strong-willed when they get older don't they? We started spoiling our old border collie with french fries and DQ soft serve vanilla ice cream cones. Ranger came with us once when Jake got a DQ cone and poor Ranger was DYING to try one. Luckily, Jake left his half finished and walked off to go sniff a french fry that was outside the store so Ranger got to eat the rest of the cone. I've never seen his eyes go wider.

Maybe Toby would like a little ice cream for his after-Easter buffet?


----------



## hotel4dogs

shhhhhhhhhhhhh.....don't even MENTION dessert!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

The updates to this thread are making me smile. Toby is so funny with his pickiness. 

I second the ice cream cone idea!


----------



## coppers-mom

I know good and well you smile as soon as you figure out what your prince wants for this particular meal. He sure is making me smile.:


----------



## paula bedard

Hope Easter was a good day for Toby and that today is starting out good as well. Glad he's eating his chicken 'n broth mixture. He's not being picky, he just has discriminating taste.


----------



## esSJay

Just checking in to see how Toby's doing these days. Glad to hear that he's still got the happy spirit!


----------



## hotel4dogs

his new requirement is canned cat food added to the mix


----------



## hotel4dogs

Other than the fragile appetite, Toby has had a fantastic weekend. I was all set to put him in his wheelchair and take a video for everyone, but honestly he's getting around so well after this last acupuncture treatment (this past Tuesday) that I just let him walk around on his own. In fact, he walked the perimeter of our whole fenced yard. That may not sound impressive, but the yard is about 100 x 300, so it's quite a hike to walk all the way around it! He's been alert, happy, and playful all weekend.
I had to laugh at him this morning. One thing Toby has always liked to do is throw a stuffed toy up in the air, let it hit the ground, and then pounce on it. I haven't seen him do that for quite some time, until this morning. He tossed it in the air, and pounced so hard he knocked himself over. He just looked at me, indignant, you could just tell he was thinking, "HEY!!! WHO DID THAT TO ME???"
He didn't eat much breakfast this morning at all. Today's offering was just canned food and dry kibble. So I mixed about a tablespoon of cat food in it, and he ate most of it. I don't mind mixing in various things, but I just wish I knew why his appetite is so fragile.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> his new requirement is canned cat food added to the mix


Hmmmm.... maybe some extra tooth brushing will be in order. At least it isn't the already been processed kind like his alter-ego was soooooo fond of.:yuck:

Give Toby a big hug and kiss from me. Before or after tooth brushing - your choice.


----------



## Debles

So glad to hear Toby is getting around better and happy! As far as appetite, whatever works!
Sending many prayers and good wishes for good days for Toby and you.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

hotel4dogs said:


> I had to laugh at him this morning. One thing Toby has always liked to do is throw a stuffed toy up in the air, let it hit the ground, and then pounce on it. I haven't seen him do that for quite some time, until this morning. He tossed it in the air, and pounced so hard he knocked himself over. He just looked at me, indignant, you could just tell he was thinking, "HEY!!! WHO DID THAT TO ME???"


Aw, this made me smile. I can picture it - Riley does _exactly_ the same thing. 
It's great to hear that Toby's doing so well!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

So glad to hear that TOBY is doing the yard and happy!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh yes, he likes the processed kind, too....in my house it used to be a race between the 3 dogs to see who could get there first, but now that Toby needs help getting up he's out of the running. Tiny usually wins...



coppers-mom said:


> Hmmmm.... maybe some extra tooth brushing will be in order. At least it isn't the already been processed kind like his alter-ego was soooooo fond of.:yuck:
> 
> Give Toby a big hug and kiss from me. Before or after tooth brushing - your choice.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad Toby is doing so well  Toby's walk around the the yard is impressive! I know the feeling.


----------



## coppers-mom

I missed this post 

Originally Posted by *hotel4dogs*  
_I had to laugh at him this morning. One thing Toby has always liked to do is throw a stuffed toy up in the air, let it hit the ground, and then pounce on it. I haven't seen him do that for quite some time, until this morning. He tossed it in the air, and pounced so hard he knocked himself over. He just looked at me, indignant, you could just tell he was thinking, "HEY!!! WHO DID THAT TO ME???""_

but : how wonderful.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so happy to read Toby is being finicky and playful!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm delighted that Toby has had a good weekend, so you have, too! Here's to Spring!

Hugs for you and prayers for Toby,
Lucy


----------



## Finn's Fan

Hooray for Toby, pouncing on a stuffie and being a silly guy. Don't you love that look of "hey, who pushed me over?" May your old friend enjoy much more time of hiking the yard and eating cat food, in whatever form


----------



## coppers-mom

Finn's Fan said:


> Hooray for Toby, pouncing on a stuffie and being a silly guy. Don't you love that look of "hey, who pushed me over?" May your old friend enjoy much more time of hiking the yard and eating cat food, in whatever form


:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:: You go Toby.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## paula bedard

Hugs to Mr Toby. So good to hear that he had a great weekend and was able to get around without his wheels. If he's pouncing on his stuffies, he must be feeling pretty good. My brother's dog loved cat food too, guess it's tasty stuff. Whatever he'll eat, right? Just hope his tummy doesn't argue.

Fingers crossed that today is another good day.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Other than the fragile appetite, Toby has had a fantastic weekend. I was all set to put him in his wheelchair and take a video for everyone, but honestly he's getting around so well after this last acupuncture treatment (this past Tuesday) that I just let him walk around on his own. In fact, he walked the perimeter of our whole fenced yard. That may not sound impressive, but the yard is about 100 x 300, so it's quite a hike to walk all the way around it! He's been alert, happy, and playful all weekend.
> *I had to laugh at him this morning. One thing Toby has always liked to do is throw a stuffed toy up in the air, let it hit the ground, and then pounce on it. I haven't seen him do that for quite some time, until this morning. He tossed it in the air, and pounced so hard he knocked himself over. He just looked at me, indignant, you could just tell he was thinking, "HEY!!! WHO DID THAT TO ME???"*


Waaaaaw! That's so great! Clearly someone is still getting a ton of enjoyment out of life. Yay Toby! :smooch:


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Go Toby! *kisses for the old gold*


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in, hoping the day was as good for Toby as it was for my trio.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## paula bedard

Checking in on Toby and hoping he had a good day and has an even better one tomorrow. Ike and I are signing off for the night....
So, GOODNIGHT MR. TOBY.


----------



## Rainheart

I'm so happy to hear about Toby!! I look forward to more positive updates!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mr. Toby, what did you decide to eat tonight?


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH (his royal highness) Toby decided to eat beef last night....who knows why??? There's just no telling with him what mood he's going to be in. In the morning it was chicken, at night it was beef. But he ate ALL of both meals


----------



## Karen2

Good for HRH Toby!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Toby, you are very lucky to have a Mom that caters to you. Hugs to you sweet Toby!


----------



## hotel4dogs

my very wise Italian grandmother lectured me once about grief versus guilt. She was referring to how children treat their parents, but the same really holds true for so many things in life.
She said that when your loved ones pass, you feel horrible grief, but grief fades in time to pleasant memories. 
On the other hand, guilt NEVER goes away. She believed that people who couldn't seem to get over the death of a loved one, particularly their parents, often had feelings of guilt about the way they treated them while they were living. 
I've always remembered that, and made sure that when my loved ones go, be they human or animal, I will feel grief but no guilt. I will feel that I have done everything possible, while they were living, to enjoy them and share love with them.
(guess I'm in a weird mood today).


----------



## Bob Dylan

You have a very wise Grandmother, I have many memories from my Grandmother, we didn't have much money but lots of LOVE and wisdom.


----------



## Dallas Gold

HRH Toby, keep up the discriminating palate and keep your loyal servant (aka Mom) confused, OK?


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> my very wise Italian grandmother lectured me once about grief versus guilt. She was referring to how children treat their parents, but the same really holds true for so many things in life.
> She said that when your loved ones pass, you feel horrible grief, but grief fades in time to pleasant memories.
> On the other hand, guilt NEVER goes away. She believed that people who couldn't seem to get over the death of a loved one, particularly their parents, often had feelings of guilt about the way they treated them while they were living.
> I've always remembered that, and made sure that when my loved ones go, be they human or animal, I will feel grief but no guilt. I will feel that I have done everything possible, while they were living, to enjoy them and share love with them.
> (guess I'm in a weird mood today).


Thank you for posting this! I am sort of reliving the traumatic events of last year this week--the week we released Barkley from his hemangiosarcoma. I've been thinking about how my grief has changed to a flood of happy memories of him...and your Grandmother was right (and wise)...I had no guilt about how we treated Barkley during his life, from the date we adopted him until the day he died, and maybe that is why I feel I'm able to move on from the intense pain of losing him. I still miss him like heck--that will never go away, but I've got tons of happy memories of my little tail thumping, howling and comical Barkley Boo! I guess I'm in that weird mood too today.


----------



## coppers-mom

Thanks for the lovely post Barb. I really needed it today.:smooch:

_I will feel grief but no guilt_. A mantra to live by.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so sorry for what you're going through right now. Wish I could do more than just send prayers and hugs.



coppers-mom said:


> Thanks for the lovely post Barb. I really needed it today.:smooch:
> 
> _I will feel grief but no guilt_. A mantra to live by.


----------



## lucysmum

hotel4dogs said:


> my very wise Italian grandmother lectured me once about grief versus guilt. She was referring to how children treat their parents, but the same really holds true for so many things in life.
> She said that when your loved ones pass, you feel horrible grief, but grief fades in time to pleasant memories.
> On the other hand, guilt NEVER goes away. She believed that people who couldn't seem to get over the death of a loved one, particularly their parents, often had feelings of guilt about the way they treated them while they were living.
> I've always remembered that, and made sure that when my loved ones go, be they human or animal, I will feel grief but no guilt. I will feel that I have done everything possible, while they were living, to enjoy them and share love with them.
> (guess I'm in a weird mood today).


Thank you for that. It certainly made me stop and think.


----------



## paula bedard

Your Grandmother was a wise woman indeed....and her Granddaughter is following in those wise footsteps. 

Good to hear that His Royal Highness is feeling well and enjoying a hearty and diverse appetite again. These are the little things that you'll smile back on.


----------



## goldensmum

Good one Toby - so glad that you are having good days and making everyone smile


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm glad to see HRH keeping you on your toes. It is clear that he knows who's in charge.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ah, truer words were never spoken 



GoldensGirl said:


> I'm glad to see HRH keeping you on your toes. It is clear that he knows who's in charge.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh, and HRH's new issue....
He has a really raw, irritated area around his, ummmmmm, anal opening. It's probably about 1-1/2 inches in diameter all around it. Doesn't seem to be his glands. Not sure what's causing it, I'm thinking either he scraped it on the patio one of many times he has fallen, or maybe it's a food intolerance irritation?
In any case, it looks rather sore. Does anyone know what I can put on it to help it heal up? We have a vet appointment (acupuncture) in about 10 days but I'd like to put something on it in the meantime. I put some neosporin on it last night, not sure it made any difference. 
Any ideas anyone?


----------



## GoldenCamper

Maybe the poor boy has diaper rash  Kidding aside maybe things mentioned in this link might help?

Diaper rash - PubMed Health


----------



## paula bedard

Sorry Toby has a sore bum. Ike had some irritation in the same area a few weeks back and I put the Forum's homemade ear remedy on it and it cleared right up. I figured it was safe for his ears it had to be safe for the sensitive tissue around 'there'. Maybe it will work for Toby too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know you are only sort of joking....diaper rash crossed my mind, too. I try to keep that area as clean as possible, and it's shaved to the skin to help me keep it clean. He sometimes falls when he's trying to poop....
I will take a look at that link, thanks!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I read the diaper rash link, and it mentioned ketocanizole (sp). I have some that the vet prescribed for Toby's ears...but it says not to use on mucous membranes?
Do you have the recipe for the ear remedy handy Paula? 



paula bedard said:


> Sorry Toby has a sore bum. Ike had some irritation in the same area a few weeks back and I put the Forum's homemade ear remedy on it and it cleared right up. I figured it was safe for his ears it had to be safe for the sensitive tissue around 'there'. Maybe it will work for Toby too.


----------



## paula bedard

hotel4dogs said:


> I read the diaper rash link, and it mentioned ketocanizole (sp). I have some that the vet prescribed for Toby's ears...but it says not to use on mucous membranes?
> Do you have the recipe for the ear remedy handy Paula?


I keep thinking everyone knows what I'm talking about, sorry. I got this from Carol (Beaushel). I believe her Vet came up with this concoction. I always have some on hand. 

FYI on the diaper rash cream...My son had very sensitive skin as a baby and I could not use desitin, it burned him. 

1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
1 tube Cortaid (generic works here as well)

Use tubes of similar size. Mix all three together in a container that can
be closed well. It takes a bit to incorporate because the Polysporin is a
bit like Vaseline. Once incorporated, it stays mixed.

If ears are gunky, inflamed or smell bad, start with using a pea sized
dollop twice a day. Use your finger to gently push it into the ear. Rub.
Dogs will only shake their heads once or twice! It's a creamy, very
soothing mixture. Once you have the ears under control, lessen how often
you use it till you're only using it once a week. Once a week keeps ears
from getting bad again.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Also, there is a product called Burt's Butt Paste:uhoh: that is *supposedly* helpful for sensitive areas...I hope Toby's sore on his bum heals quickly. 

It's not a hemorrhoid possibly? If it is there are special creams for that issue.


----------



## paula bedard

Good Morning Mr Toby. I hope you had a restful evening and your bum is feeling better.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Hoping Toby is having a good day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the recipe, Paula. Anne, it's not a hemorrhoid; dogs don't get them! It's a pink/red irritation in a circle around his rectal opening. 
I think it looks almost like rug burn or cement scrape, just not really sure what it is. Poor guy, I keep lifting his tail to look at it. How humiliating!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I can't believe that I have missed this whole thread.:doh: I just caught up on it. I'm so sorry about Toby and loved seeing and hearing about him and his chariot. I'm glad he is doing better and getting around on his own. I will keep you and him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## paula bedard

Hope Toby has a good day today. 
I don't know what caused Ike's irritation around that area either. He hadn't fallen or scratched it that I was aware of. I thought it might have been from tree pollen...he's allergic to tree pollen and the trees were just starting to pop. I'm in the woods, so it's hard to get away from it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well, it's a good thing dogs don't get those hemorrhoids! I hope Toby's calms down some and isn't too irritating for him.


----------



## paula bedard

Hope Toby's day is going well...yours too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

believe it or not, that's actually a really useful thing to know. If you ever see anything protruding from your dog's rectum, or near it, it warrants a vet call because it is NOT a hemorrhoid!



Dallas Gold said:


> Well, it's a good thing dogs don't get those hemorrhoids! I hope Toby's calms down some and isn't too irritating for him.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hoping Toby is having a good weekend. Give him a big hug from us!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I woke up, looked at my sweet Toby, then got worried about your Toby's sore--how is he doing? I hope it's improving. Give him a hug from his Auntie in Big D please! Tell him his namesake junior is pouting now because I cut our early morning walk short due to lightning and thunder in the area.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I saw the bad weather near Dallas this morning and thought of you guys. 
Toby's irritation seems a bit better, there's actually a scab type sore there now, so I am wondering if it is, in fact, rug burn or a concrete scrape. He has no fur there at all, so it wouldn't be out of the realm of possible.
I put him back on antibiotics yesterday because his nose sounded a little congested. Hopefully he will eat today, if not, then I know for sure it's the drugs because last time after 1 day he quit eating.
Also made him more chicken/broth last night, which involves boiling 10 pounds of chicken legs in just enough water to cover them, then when they are just soft enough to pull the meat easily from the bone I shred up the meat and mix it back in the broth, then boil the whole thing until the meat falls apart easily. Today I have to divide it up into little gladware containers for the freezer. And as I was doing it last night, I thought to myself....."you'd better not go off chicken now you little brat!!!"


----------



## GoldensGirl

I hope both Illinois Toby and Dallas Toby have a good day today and let their moms have some peace!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh what we dog parents go through for our little four legged princes and princesses. 

I forgot Toby was shaved back there--I bet it is a scrape of some sort--painful no matter what it is but at least it's not something like a ringworm or equally as disgusting.

I will hope and pray Toby loves chicken for the next few days and the antibiotics don't depress his appetite.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> I hope both Illinois Toby and Dallas Toby have a good day today and let their moms have some peace!


I like those nicknames for Toby Sr. (Illinois Toby) and Toby Jr. (Dallas Toby).


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sigh, he left half of his breakfast. That's bad and it's good. It tells me that it is, in fact, the antibiotics depressing his appetite, because he's been eating really well the last week or so. One day on antibiotics, wham, he stops eating. It will take him a couple of days now to get his appetite back. So that's good news, that it's the drugs, not *something else*. 
But it's bad because apparently he can't have antibiotics....and with all his issues, he seems to need them fairly often.
It's a lovely sunny, cool day here. Maybe when I get a break here at work I can try to get Toby into his chariot and take a video.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry the antibiotics are depressing his appetite. Have you tried a afternoon feeding for HRH? Look forward to more pics and video!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I feed HRH about 7 a.m. and about 4:30 p.m. I did give him an antibiotic this morning, but will stop now and hopefully in a few days his appetite will be back to normal. Perfect timing for some fresh cooked chicken and broth, anyway!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> ...One day on antibiotics, wham, he stops eating. It will take him a couple of days now to get his appetite back. So that's good news, that it's the drugs, not *something else*. But it's bad because apparently he can't have antibiotics....and with all his issues, he seems to need them fairly often...


Maybe the news is not so bad. When anti-seizure meds caused our senior to lose interest in eating, our vet gave him an injection of B vitamins that made a pig of our boy within two days. Maybe that would work for Toby, too?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Lucy, he gets B12 injections twice a week already, and B (something) in with his sam-E supplements.
On another note, I did take some video but I'm not sure I can get it into useable form. I'm a techno-peasant with this stuff, my daughter is here tomorrow and maybe she can help me. The video isn't very good, every time I turned the camera on HRH just stood there and looked at me, every time I turned it off, he wandered around. I swear, he does this stuff just to annoy me


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> The video isn't very good, every time I turned the camera on HRH just stood there and looked at me, every time I turned it off, he wandered around. I swear, he does this stuff just to annoy me


We need some action vid's Toby, it is ok for you to show off once in a while, don't be shy Squirrel!


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, a squirrel was actually part of the problem . We have a lot of 13-lined ground squirrels, and Toby kept sticking his head in the squirrel hole instead of walking around. 
My husband came in as I was looking at the videos on the computer, and commented that he was surprised that Toby was willing to go walk around in the yard in his wheelchair, since DH had just had him out a short while before and Toby walked (no chariot) around the entire yard again. NOW he tells me!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Maybe he has a hankering for some ground squirrel  Sure sounds like he got a lot of exercise walking around the perimeter of the yard today and even more hunting for squirrels


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh no, Steve....don't even hint at that.....I'll have to go out in the yard and trap 13-lined ground squirrels and cook them up for his dinner if he reads that....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow, Toby really got around today and yes, I think dogs have a built in radar to mess up photo/video opportunities! Our first dog was different and as soon as he saw the camera he'd strike an adorable pose...too bad digital cameras were not very good way back then. 

Barb, does Toby take the 2xweek B12s for his IBD? Do you inject yourself? It looks like we are headed towards some form of continual B 12 injections for Toby, in addition to some other things because his SIBO is not improving with the current treatment protocol.  I've asked my vet if I can do injections at home for my convenience. 

Also, Betty (Penny & Maggie's Mom) and I attended a seminar at the veterinary clinic on dental health care and the speaker mentioned an antibiotic protocol for dogs with dental disease that could not be sedated for a dental cleaning due to other health issues, primarily cardiac. She said they have an antibiotic protocol where they are on for a certain period, off for a set time, then back on, off, etc. Supposedly the antibiotics are given to prevent or lessen serious health issues that stem from dental disease. She mentioned that they must switch antibiotics periodically due to them sometimes becoming ineffective. Would something like that benefit Toby for his issues? I wish my brain were better because I cannot remember all the details about it. 

I'm looking forward to seeing Toby in his chariot, hopefully tomorrow! :crossfing I also hope for a good eating report tonight!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> oh no, Steve....don't even hint at that.....I'll have to go out in the yard and trap 13-yard ground squirrels and cook them up for his dinner if he reads that....


Send him to Dallas--spotted no less than 3 dead and decaying squirrel road kills on our morning walk today! There's plenty to go around, no cooking necessary.  Now for the next month or so I'll need to keep x-ray eyes out so Toby doesn't nab it--we sure need a good hungry coyote or feral cat to clean them up off the streets for us!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Anne, I give the B12 shots at home. There's nothing to it. The acupuncture vet sold me a HUGE bottle of B12 for about $12 or so. The syringes are about 25 cents each. No problem! 
That's interesting about the antibiotics. I'll have to ask my vet if there's another one he'd want me to "cycle" with the amoxicillin. Although he wants me to give it for at least 10 days to clear up the nasal discharge...I give it for 1 day....Toby is SKINNY. Hopefully I will get the videos up, and you can see how thin he is. He needs to eat.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby is SKINNY. Hopefully I will get the videos up, and you can see how thin he is. He needs to eat.


I was going to ask how well he is maintaining his wait during this. If you are just feeding home cooking and no kibble the amount you have to feed is huge compared to dry kibble. Tucker ate 8-10 cups of home cooked food divided into 4 meals every day to maintain his weight.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear Toby was getting around today. Hoping for some pictures or videos soon. Praying for a good weeks for Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby gets 3 cups of kibble, 1/2 can food, plus some homecooked added so that he'll eat. Even so, it's hard to maintain his weight. I give him lots of treats, too, which is probably going to make Tiny and Tito fat 
edit...should have said, that amount of food is split into 2 meals!


----------



## magiclover

You are such a good dog momma. But Toby is well worth it.


----------



## coppers-mom

8 - 10 cups of fresh ground squirrel will keep Barb hopping.

I had to check on our boy. I am glad he is getting around and hope his appetite comes back.

Copper took Amoxi and Cephalexin fairly regularly. No problem with his appetite, they just ususally put him on cephalexin for his skin issues and Amoxi for other things. It might be worth trying a different one and see if Toby keeps his appetite.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

my vet and I are trying to make some sense of this. Toby has taken amoxi and cephalexin for years with no problems. The last time I gave him the cephalexin it ruined his appetite, now the amoxi does, too. This is new for him. We don't know if it's an age related thing, or if it's somehow tied in to his IBD? Or possibly there's *something else* going on with him that makes his appetite fragile. We know his liver enzymes are elevated, his kidneys are starting to fail, so he may have a decreased appetite as it is and then the slightest thing just depresses it to the point where he won't eat.
Interesting thing happened last night....Toby ate about 1/2 of his food, then walked away from the bowl. Tito went over and sniffed it, and then he walked away too!!!! Now that was weird. Tito is NOT a fussy eater. Although for no apparent reason he won't eat strawberries or pretzels. Anyway, Tiny went over and gobbled up the leftovers. Go figure.
Maybe Tito wants ground squirrel, too! 




coppers-mom said:


> 8 - 10 cups of fresh ground squirrel will keep Barb hopping.
> 
> I had to check on our boy. I am glad he is getting around and hope his appetite comes back.
> 
> Copper took Amoxi and Cephalexin fairly regularly. No problem with his appetite, they just ususally put him on cephalexin for his skin issues and Amoxi for other things. It might be worth trying a different one and see if Toby keeps his appetite.:smooch:


----------



## my4goldens

Hopefully Toby will get his appetite back very soon. Maybe because he isn't that active he just doesn't have much of an appetite? Having gone thru what I just went thru with Tess and no appetite I know how concerning it can be. Eat Toby !!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Those 13 lined ground squirrels are tiny, like the size of our chipmunks. You certainly would be busy catching 20-30 of them a day for HRH 

As far as his appetite loss I think everything you say is true. His age, his individual problems, doesn't take much to set things off. You feed him plenty, he just can't process it as well as he did in his younger years. I'm sure he is losing muscle mass too like Tucker did so I am always happy to hear he is getting around the yard and using his chariot for exercise. So very important to keep the muscles he has in good shape.


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, I have in the back of my mind all the time what happened to Tess, because I suspect it was coming on for a long time. I remember you telling me more than once that she had been "eating slowly" or a bit off her food, and then a few days later was okay. It was probably starting at that time, but that darne disease is so insidious that it seems to come and go, and she'd seem to get better for a long time. Last time she was here, she was totally herself, jumping up and wiggling looking for her food. 
So I do think of Tess when I see Toby not wanting to eat...



my4goldens said:


> Hopefully Toby will get his appetite back very soon. Maybe because he isn't that active he just doesn't have much of an appetite? Having gone thru what I just went thru with Tess and no appetite I know how concerning it can be. Eat Toby !!


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, I have in the back of my mind all the time what happened to Tess, because I suspect it was coming on for a long time. I remember you telling me more than once that she had been "eating slowly" or a bit off her food, and then a few days later was okay. It was probably starting at that time, but that darne disease is so insidious that it seems to come and go, and she'd seem to get better for a long time. Last time she was here, she was totally herself, jumping up and wiggling looking for her food.
> So I do think of Tess when I see Toby not wanting to eat...


I try not to second guess myself, and if I recognized soon enough what was going on. But sometimes I wonder if I could have done more. She never was a voracious eater, as a puppy was actually a pretty picky eater. But as an adult usually took her time, but always ate her meals. There were a couple of times though that she seemed to be a little off her food, but then, bounced right back. Hard to believe a month ago was just the beginning of her off her food, and how quickly it progressed from that. Prayers that your Toby gets back on the right track.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> We know his liver enzymes are elevated, his kidneys are starting to fail, so he may have a decreased appetite as it is and then the slightest thing just depresses it to the point where he won't eat.!


Poor Toby! I'm so sorry that he is not wanting to eat. You mentioned that his kidneys are starting to fail. Having spent 5+ years fighting canine kidney disease, I am mindful that the usual KD formula is low protein - only about 15%, with lots of added liquid. Maybe ground squirrel, chicken, and beef need to take a backseat to rice or sweet potatoes?

Hoping HRH is doing better, so you are too!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Lucy, because of Toby's IBD and protein deficiencies we've opted to keep him on regular food. This guy just can't have anything *normal* ! !


----------



## hotel4dogs

Please don't try to second guess yourself. The thing about hemangio is that by the time it shows any symptoms at all, it's too late to do anything about it. It's just not possible to take them to the vet and run full blood panels and do ultrasounds etc. just because they are eating a little slowly for a couple of days, and then get back to normal.
You did everything you could. You are a great dog mom.




my4goldens said:


> I try not to second guess myself, and if I recognized soon enough what was going on. But sometimes I wonder if I could have done more. She never was a voracious eater, as a puppy was actually a pretty picky eater. But as an adult usually took her time, but always ate her meals. There were a couple of times though that she seemed to be a little off her food, but then, bounced right back. Hard to believe a month ago was just the beginning of her off her food, and how quickly it progressed from that. Prayers that your Toby gets back on the right track.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ok, here goes. hopefully this will work. I had grand plans to put about 6 videos on here, but it took 32 minutes to upload this one to youtube!!!!!!





 
(I have no idea what I'm doing, sorry for the double post)


----------



## hotel4dogs

it says the video is not available, here's the direct link:


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh Barb - he looks great trucking around  Is he using those back legs? It looks like he is.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Took forever to download on this end too but was worth every second to see your Toby boy out trotting in his chariot. I think he has a rather jaunty step in his wheels. He seems very comfortable in it already.

The video was very high quality I wonder if you can lower the quality setting on your camera to get the videos to load quicker?


----------



## my4goldens

He looks good !!!!! Moving pretty quickly, good job, Toby !


----------



## hotel4dogs

He does try to use his back legs, which is why I had to raise the back end up so high, this way he moves them, but it doesn't hurt them when they drag. Sorry it's such a bad video, I need to learn to use the camera, and of couse, he wouldn't cooperate. Normally he goes all over the yard in the wheel chair, but as soon as the camera came out...BRAT.
Here's a short clip of Tiny, hopefully I'll get it right this time. She's 14 years, 1 month, and 2 weeks old, and still runs and plays like crazy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

the camera has a few different setting, I have it on HD720/sport. The other settings are WVGA, 5MP, and HD1080. Which do you think would be the best setting? I'm clueless here....



Oaklys Dad said:


> Took forever to download on this end too but was worth every second to see your Toby boy out trotting in his chariot. I think he has a rather jaunty step in his wheels. He seems very comfortable in it already.
> 
> The video was very high quality I wonder if you can lower the quality setting on your camera to get the videos to load quicker?


----------



## my4goldens

Oh, Barb, at first glance when watching Tiny's video I thought I was looking at Tess. Brought tears to my eyes. Your girl looks absolutely great.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tess has always reminded us of Tiny, both in looks and in mannerisms. 
I'm glad for every day I still have with the old guys. Hope Rusty is doing okay.




my4goldens said:


> Oh, Barb, at first glance when watching Tiny's video I thought I was looking at Tess. Brought tears to my eyes. Your girl looks absolutely great.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Tess has always reminded us of Tiny, both in looks and in mannerisms.
> I'm glad for every day I still have with the old guys. Hope Rusty is doing okay.


he's doing pretty good, eating well, playing too. sometimes he falls, yesterday when he went out the back door he must have tripped and kind of fell out the door. I had to boost him back up and send him on his way. He is pretty good for a trip around the yard, then has to sit and rest for a while.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Tiny's video brought a smile to my face too. She has great spring in her step.

I don't do videos with my camera but would try one of the ones that doesn't have HD in it. Hopefully someone will chime in with some more educated advice.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Go Tiny!! She really looks great


----------



## lgnutah

I loved the video. It looks so comfortable for him to get around.
BTW, who mows all that grass?


----------



## hotel4dogs

We mow about 3 acres, the other 7 are under crop, mostly alfalfa. It does take a while to mow, sheeeeesh. 
You can tell we don't use chemicals....more dandelions than grass right now!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I think Toby looks fantastic and gets around very well in his wheels! Thanks for posting the Tiny video too,she looks great!


----------



## magiclover

I love Toby's video. He looks happy and handsome as well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby and Tiny look fabulous! These are the first videos I pulled up this a.m. (turned the computer off too early last night) and now I have a huge smile on my face seeing those two! Toby is doing really well with his chariot! Tiny looks like she's maybe 7 years old! She looks so energetic and happy! Thank you for sharing these videos with us!


----------



## coppers-mom

Your seniors both look great.
Toby looks quite nice with his new haircut and sure seems to have the hang oof his new wheels. Tiny is adorable and oh so happy looking.

Big hugs and kisses to them all. They sure gave me a smile this morning.


----------



## Bob Dylan

hotel4dogs said:


> We mow about 3 acres, the other 7 are under crop, mostly alfalfa. It does take a while to mow, sheeeeesh.
> You can tell we don't use chemicals....more dandelions than grass right now!


Chemicals are not good and you can always make wine with the dandelions. (like you have time)LOL
That is why you have very Happy dogs that live long.

Love the videos, Toby really looks like he enjoys his wheels. Give them all Hugs from us.


----------



## yepdog

Good luck with the new wheels Toby! Keep us posted on how this works out, I'm sure Toby appreciates it, as I am sure all our friends will if / when that day arrives that they aren't able to use those back legs like they used to.


----------



## paula bedard

Good Morning,

I just watched Toby's video. He looks happy! and gets around very well in his chariot. I hope his bum is feeling better and his appetite is coming back. Hoping for many good days ahead for HRH.

Saw Tiny's clip too. She's a good looking and spry senior lady.


----------



## Mac'sdad

*Bravo Toby*

Now that's a feel good video !!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Toby

Checking in on you and your Mom!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I hope that Toby is eating today, that you have beautiful weather, and he is getting around well. I must have watched that video another half dozen times, he is a handsome guy


----------



## Claire's Friend

Oh shoot, some how I missed the video. I'll go look now


----------



## coppers-mom

I watched Toby's video again. Since i am now at work it is much easier to watch! No see just 2 seconds, wait on slow dial-up to load more and watch 2 more seconds.......

I had to go back and check and I did see this note on earlier posts from you "*Toby walked (no chariot) around the entire yard again*". I was impressed, but now I realize how huge the yard is that he was parading around!!!!!!!!!!! You go Toby.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Well 2 days off the antibiotics, and Toby's appetite is back. So at least now I know for sure it's the drugs causing the problem, or if not, that's a heck of a coincidence.
It's really cold out here again today, I believe spring is never coming. The cold weather means....NO 13-LINED GROUND SQUIRRELS OUT!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Shoot. You're going to have to get a shovel to get Toby's dinner. Probably more than 20 or so too since he has his appetite back - hooray!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well I'm glad you know it's the antibiotics causing the appetite issues, but sorry they do that to Toby.

It's cold here too--I dug into my closet to get my coat and woolie hat out to walk Toby this morning!


----------



## hotel4dogs

those little buggers are FAST!
When Toby was younger, it was his goal in life to catch one. We have a sunroom, and right outside the sunroom windows (it shows in the video) a few feet there's a ground squirrel hole. That's what he's sticking his nose down into.
Anyway, I ordered a plush squirrel type toy online, and when he wasn't around I went and stuck it in the squirrel hole so that just about the top 2 inches was showing. 
When we went to look out the window and saw the "squirrel", I let him out in the yard as I often would do, and he almost fell over his feet getting to the squirrel hole before the "squirrel" disappeared. 
I thought for sure he'd be pleasantly shocked, and just plain tickled, to find the stuffy in the hole.
Nope.
He gave me a look of total disgust. What is this...this...this...THING doing in my squirrel hole???
I still have the stuffed squirrel, which he refuses to have anything to do with!




coppers-mom said:


> Shoot. You're going to have to get a shovel to get Toby's dinner. Probably more than 20 or so too since he has his appetite back - hooray!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> those little buggers are FAST!
> When Toby was younger, it was his goal in life to catch one. We have a sunroom, and right outside the sunroom windows (it shows in the video) a few feet there's a ground squirrel hole. That's what he's sticking his nose down into.
> Anyway, I ordered a plush squirrel type toy online, and when he wasn't around I went and stuck it in the squirrel hole so that just about the top 2 inches was showing.
> When we went to look out the window and saw the "squirrel", I let him out in the yard as I often would do, and he almost fell over his feet getting to the squirrel hole before the "squirrel" disappeared.
> I thought for sure he'd be pleasantly shocked, and just plain tickled, to find the stuffy in the hole.
> Nope.
> He gave me a look of total disgust. What is this...this...this...THING doing in my squirrel hole???
> I still have the stuffed squirrel, which he refuses to have anything to do with!


You have me laughing out loud at you and your boy! Thanks.:smooch:


----------



## Claire's Friend

hotel4dogs said:


> those little buggers are FAST!
> When Toby was younger, it was his goal in life to catch one. We have a sunroom, and right outside the sunroom windows (it shows in the video) a few feet there's a ground squirrel hole. That's what he's sticking his nose down into.
> Anyway, I ordered a plush squirrel type toy online, and when he wasn't around I went and stuck it in the squirrel hole so that just about the top 2 inches was showing.
> When we went to look out the window and saw the "squirrel", I let him out in the yard as I often would do, and he almost fell over his feet getting to the squirrel hole before the "squirrel" disappeared.
> I thought for sure he'd be pleasantly shocked, and just plain tickled, to find the stuffy in the hole.
> Nope.
> He gave me a look of total disgust. What is this...this...this...THING doing in my squirrel hole???
> I still have the stuffed squirrel, which he refuses to have anything to do with!


Me too, that is so funny !!:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad Toby is eating well again. It's probably a good thing that you have things in the freezer for HRH!


----------



## magiclover

Toby give your Mom lots of kisses today for being one of the best doggie mommies around. :--heart:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy Mother's Day to all!!! 
Toby has had some bad days in a row now. Now sure if it's because he's due for an acupunture visit this week, or because he's been out in the yard a lot and has overdone it. Probably a combination of both. He had to use the wheelchair this afternoon, but he loved the warm, sunny day here!
At least his appetite has remained good now that he's off the antibiotics.
He gave me a "mother's day present" at 2:30 a.m. Tito woke me to tell me that something *wasn't right* in the bedroom. Soon as I started returning to consciousness, I smelled what the problem was. 
Poor Toby. He can't help it.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Poor Toby, but what a good boy Tito is 

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## hotel4dogs

I tried to explain to Tito that he should wake me BEFORE I have to clean up a Toby mess, but he just shoved my slipper in my face and wagged his tail.
:



Sunrise said:


> Poor Toby, but what a good boy Tito is
> 
> Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Mother's Day! I'm sorry Toby had another accident and is having some bad days due to having too much fun and needing the needles. I hope he gets the boost from the acupuncture this week! 

At least Tito didn't try to eat the mess. :uhoh::yuck:


----------



## goldencontriever3

Happy Mother's Day! Sorry to hear Toby had some bad days. Hope the acupuncture helps. Glad to hear he is eating well, give Toby a hug from us.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm very sorry Toby has been having some bad days, but glad his appetite is back and he is enjoying the good weather.

He sure is adorable trucking around in his chariot.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

He was out in his chariot for almost an hour this morning, it's cool and breezy out, perfect weather if one is a dog. I was busy putting up the screens on the windows, they go up from the outside, so he was following me around. He does seem to like the wheelchair a lot. I even let him truck around inside the house for a while this morning, but he kept getting caught on chairs, corners, etc. 
The only problem is when I first take him out of the wheelchair he *forgets* he can't move around too well, and he tries to jog like he does in the wheelchair!
Unfortunately, his nasal discharge is back, a little worse than before. I really don't know what to do about it, since the antibiotics cause him to quit eating. I'm glad we have an appointment with the acupuncture vet tomorrow, I will ask her if there is an injected antibiotic I can give him every day. I don't want the 2 week one, because knowing Toby he will have a big problem with it and then it will take me 2 weeks or longer to resolve it. 
There must be a daily one??? I'm sure vets give dogs injections in their office and then tell you to start the pills later that day. 
I also wonder if the loss of appetite is from the antibiotics themselves, or from them being in his stomach. When I have to take the chemo drugs for my autoimmune disease if I take them orally, I get sick, if I take them injected, they don't bother me. So I'm hoping that that will be the case with the antibiotics, too...


----------



## paula bedard

Sorry I've missed checking in on Toby for a few days. Glad his appetite is still good but sorry he's had a few not so good days. You said the discharge is back...could it possibly be from allergies? You said he's been outside a lot...? Trying to think of a reason other than the bad one. Maybe an antihistamine would help?

He is such a happy guy. He 'rolls' with the punches, literally. =) Hugs & Roos for HRH from Maryland


----------



## hotel4dogs

My vet is pretty well convinced the nasal discharge is from some sort of growth, but we're not going to do any of the diagnostics to find out, since we wouldn't treat whatever it is, anyway. 
In the best case, it could be a benign polyp, and if we can keep the infection down it won't be anything that will threaten his life, or quality of life.
Of course, all of us with goldens know what the worst case scenario is.
I'd have to look back, but it seems to me it's been quite some time since he first started having the nasal discharge, a couple of months maybe, so at least it doesn't seem to be progressing too quickly.


----------



## paula bedard

I know I keep mentioning allergies, but only because I've developed them recently and I never had an issue with them before. My nose is either running or stuffy, so it's always on my mind.  This spring has been particularly bad. 

You mentioned that he followed you around the yard while you were putting the window screens in and I'm immediately thinking, 'outside, grass, allergies'.

I hope today is a good day for you and Toby....and happy belated Mother's Day.


----------



## AmberSunrise

What a lovely picture I have in my head of Toby following you around, trucking along and smiling in the sunshine as you change out your windows 

I also think it could be allergies, this is a bad year for them. Can he take benadryl?


----------



## DNL2448

Thinking of Toby today.


----------



## Claire's Friend

DNL2448 said:


> Thinking of Toby today.


Me too !! XXO:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper

So happy your screen installation supervisor is trucking around making sure you did it right  Give Toby a hug from me please!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, let us know what the vet tells you about a daily antibiotic injection. I contacted our vet about (Dallas) Toby throwing up the morning after his B-12 injection and she instructed me to dose him with Pepcid the morning of the injection and the morning after to make sure his stomach is coated. Can Toby take Pepcid at all? If so, I wonder if that could help him. 

As far as the nasal discharge--is it clear? I know when Barkley started his discharge 2 months before he died it was always bloody, which led our vet to conclude (without testing because we were dealing with the other issues and didn't want to sedate him for a full scope) he had a nasal polyp or carcinoma. If it's clear and not blood tinged my layman's guess is that's a good sign. 

I hope the acupuncture helps him tomorrow. :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs

I wish I could think it's allergies, but the color of the discharge leads me to believe otherwise. A few days on antibiotics has cleared it up twice, so I think I'm dealing with an infection that I'm not completely getting rid of, so it comes back.
I did go look, and the first time the nasal discharge appeared was mid- to late-January, so at least it's not something that's progressing quickly. That's some good news!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I never knew B12 injections could cause stomach upset! I guess I'm surprised that it hasn't bothered my Toby, he of the sensitive stomach. Go figure!
I wish the discharge were clear, but unfortunately it's rather green/yellow and thick. There's not a lot of it, but he's a little snuffly first thing in the morning. So far, no blood :crossfing



Dallas Gold said:


> Barb, let us know what the vet tells you about a daily antibiotic injection. I contacted our vet about (Dallas) Toby throwing up the morning after his B-12 injection and she instructed me to dose him with Pepcid the morning of the injection and the morning after to make sure his stomach is coated. Can Toby take Pepcid at all? If so, I wonder if that could help him.
> 
> As far as the nasal discharge--is it clear? I know when Barkley started his discharge 2 months before he died it was always bloody, which led our vet to conclude (without testing because we were dealing with the other issues and didn't want to sedate him for a full scope) he had a nasal polyp or carcinoma. If it's clear and not blood tinged my layman's guess is that's a good sign.
> 
> I hope the acupuncture helps him tomorrow. :crossfing


----------



## paula bedard

Does sound like a sinus infection, poor guy, but that's better than a bloody discharge.
You might try benadryl, if he can tolerate it, it might help stop the runny nose so that he can breathe better...as it is for colds and allergies. ? Hugs to HRH.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I never knew B12 injections could cause stomach upset! I guess I'm surprised that it hasn't bothered my Toby, he of the sensitive stomach. Go figure!
> I wish the discharge were clear, but unfortunately it's rather green/yellow and thick. There's not a lot of it, but he's a little snuffly first thing in the morning. So far, no blood :crossfing


That definitely sounds like a sinus infection or other type of infection. 

The B-12's are not supposed to upset the stomach, but Toby has thrown up 3 times the morning after a B injection--the first two were B complex injections and then last week the B12. We go tomorrow for yet another one and I hope the Pepcid does the trick.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Hoping Toby gets better. Happy Belated Mother's Day!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Just checking in on HRH Toby today.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Let us know how the acupuncture session goes today.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I know first hand that B12 injections can cause 'digestive issues' .. I had one at a DR appointment Jan 4th in the morning and had to cancel everything I had planned for the afternoon and evening. 

I hope the infection clears... 



hotel4dogs said:


> I never knew B12 injections could cause stomach upset! I guess I'm surprised that it hasn't bothered my Toby, he of the sensitive stomach. Go figure!
> I wish the discharge were clear, but unfortunately it's rather green/yellow and thick. There's not a lot of it, but he's a little snuffly first thing in the morning. So far, no blood :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs

We're back from the acupuncture vet. Toby has lost another 1-1/2 pounds (the ones he had gained last time) which isn't good. But she said that she thinks it's more muscle wasting, so feeding him more wouldn't really help matters any.
He has been really wobbly the past few days, so hopefully this treatment will help. Normally he's very tired and weak the day after, and then after that gets better so it will take a little while to see if it helps.
She checked his nose and proclaimed the discharge "minor". We decided to put him on some simplicef, last time he took that he made it 8 days before he stopped eating so we'll see. There was another drug she said we could try, but it was $13 a pill, and with him there's a good chance that after 2 pills I'd have to throw the rest away, so we decided to try this instead. 
It's 91 degrees out today, and humid. There is no in between here in the Chicago area. So no roaming around in the big yard today for HRH.
I hope he plans to eat his dinner tonight. I've held the menu up for him to read, and he seemed mildly interested, tonight's menu is chicken which he prefers to beef anyway.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

My weatherbug says it is 90 at my place, I thought it was wrong. Oh boy.

I hope the accupuncture kicks in for HRH and quickly so that he can enjoy what's on the dinner menu. Kisses the the Highness from me, please.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sunrise said:


> I know first hand that B12 injections can cause 'digestive issues' .. I had one at a DR appointment Jan 4th in the morning and had to cancel everything I had planned for the afternoon and evening.
> 
> I hope the infection clears...


Wow, that's horrible. I am imagining the issues you experienced. Toby's tend to be throw ups the following morning. We have a plan of attack for that tomorrow morning--hopefully it works.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> We're back from the acupuncture vet. Toby has lost another 1-1/2 pounds (the ones he had gained last time) which isn't good. But she said that she thinks it's more muscle wasting, so feeding him more wouldn't really help matters any.
> He has been really wobbly the past few days, so hopefully this treatment will help. Normally he's very tired and weak the day after, and then after that gets better so it will take a little while to see if it helps.
> She checked his nose and proclaimed the discharge "minor". We decided to put him on some simplicef, last time he took that he made it 8 days before he stopped eating so we'll see. There was another drug she said we could try, but it was $13 a pill, and with him there's a good chance that after 2 pills I'd have to throw the rest away, so we decided to try this instead.
> It's 91 degrees out today, and humid. There is no in between here in the Chicago area. So no roaming around in the big yard today for HRH.
> I hope he plans to eat his dinner tonight. I've held the menu up for him to read, and he seemed mildly interested, tonight's menu is chicken which he prefers to beef anyway.


 
I hope Toby eats what you put in front of him, the antibiotic works, the acupuncture does its magic and it cools down for you guys. 91 and humid--in Chicago--that's not right!


----------



## tye

Your such a good owner to buy him that, he's a lucky boy. I know it must have cost a pretty penny but I bet it was worth it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH ate all his dinner and is looking around for more. 
He has a sore inside his ear which doesn't bother him at all. For at least 2 years he's had a small, hard little cyst there. The vet told me to just leave it there, it wasn't anything to be concerned about, so I did.
Recently it has started to bleed on and off. No big deal, but it forms a huge scab, which when I pick it off causes it to bleed more and more. 
So I asked the acupuncture vet what she thought I should do. She pondered it for a moment, then told me....QUIT PICKING THE SCAB OFF!
Gotta love vets


----------



## paula bedard

He's a lucky boy to have a Mom like you. I hope he's feeling stronger in a few days. Sam had muscle atrophy and it definitely added to his weakness at times. He did have days with good energy though, so it was hit and miss. We have terrible humidity in our area also. That too could be sapping his energy. 

Hugs to HRH and you. I hope he's in the mood to eat tonight too. I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Oops, we posted at the same time. Glad he ate his dinner.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Glad to hear he ate his dinner tonight. You are handling his old age great. He is truly lucky to have you on his side and of course the other way around too.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am glad Toby is hanging in there and enjoying the scrumptious food you have prepared for him 



hotel4dogs said:


> HRH ate all his dinner and is looking around for more.
> He has a sore inside his ear which doesn't bother him at all. For at least 2 years he's had a small, hard little cyst there. The vet told me to just leave it there, it wasn't anything to be concerned about, so I did.
> Recently it has started to bleed on and off. No big deal, but it forms a huge scab, which when I pick it off causes it to bleed more and more.
> So I asked the acupuncture vet what she thought I should do. She pondered it for a moment, then told me....QUIT PICKING THE SCAB OFF!
> Gotta love vets


Tucker had a little bump in his ear too for years, it seemed to come and go, never bled. My vet tells me to stop looking so darn close at everything. Enjoy your dog! he says.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad HRH enjoyed his dinner.: I still think you might need to catch him some ground squirrel adn not the stuffed kind!

I absolutely hate cysts since the two on Copper's head made people not want to pet him. They would get better at times and worse at other times. I hope HRH's cyst clears up and quits giving you grief. It sure is hard not to try to clean them up though.


----------



## PrincessDi

hotel4dogs said:


> HRH ate all his dinner and is looking around for more.
> He has a sore inside his ear which doesn't bother him at all. For at least 2 years he's had a small, hard little cyst there. The vet told me to just leave it there, it wasn't anything to be concerned about, so I did.
> Recently it has started to bleed on and off. No big deal, but it forms a huge scab, which when I pick it off causes it to bleed more and more.
> So I asked the acupuncture vet what she thought I should do. She pondered it for a moment, then told me....QUIT PICKING THE SCAB OFF!
> Gotta love vets


So glad that Toby is eating for you. I know it is so hard to watch them decline, loose weight and muscle mass. You are such a good parent to your Toby. Sending healing thoughts and prayers that Toby continues to eat and is able to enjoy many more healthy days with his family.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good for HRH Toby eating what you served him last night. 

Those cysts--oh those yukky bothersome cysts--Barkley was a cyst factory...Your vet is very good at giving out the free advice that works! I like her!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Love your vet 

I am very glad Toby is looking for food .. with a golden, that's always a good thing  



hotel4dogs said:


> HRH ate all his dinner and is looking around for more.
> He has a sore inside his ear which doesn't bother him at all. For at least 2 years he's had a small, hard little cyst there. The vet told me to just leave it there, it wasn't anything to be concerned about, so I did.
> Recently it has started to bleed on and off. No big deal, but it forms a huge scab, which when I pick it off causes it to bleed more and more.
> So I asked the acupuncture vet what she thought I should do. She pondered it for a moment, then told me....QUIT PICKING THE SCAB OFF!
> Gotta love vets


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

So glad that Toby is eating!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking on HRH, hoping he is eating well and showing you that he still rules!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Your vet sounds like mine Glad to hear your old fella has his appetite back. Give him a gentle smooch from me, please.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Just checking in on you and Toby!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

How is HRH today? And how are _you_? I trust Master Toby has not been too demanding and that you are okay?

Lucy


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Checking in on you both today.  Hope things are better today!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today was simplicef pill #2, and he ate both his breakfast and his dinner. Fingers crossed.....last time on the simplicef I think he made it 8 days before he stopped eating, so hopefully that will be enough time to clear up the nasal discharge. I *think* it looks better already. It's hard to tell, because it's really pretty mild to begin with.
The acupuncture, as usual, seemed to help him a lot and he's getting around a lot better than he was 2 days ago. Of course, Toby is very smart, and knows that barking for someone to come help him up is a whole lot easier than getting up on his own! 
We're supposed to have rain all weekend, but then next week is supposed to be really nice weather, so I'm hoping we can spend a lot of time out in the yard next week. He loves to just lie on the grass and look around. 
Sometimes I think I'm a bad dog mom. Some days I get so tired of taking care of him. Then I realize he's not here much longer, and I feel bad for having felt that way. 
Gotta run, HRH is barking for me to go pick him up.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Snap to it woman. His Royal Highness is awaiting your assistance. : You are a great dogmom.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Sometimes I think I'm a bad dog mom. Some days I get so tired of taking care of him. Then I realize he's not here much longer, and I feel bad for having felt that way.
> Gotta run, HRH is barking for me to go pick him up.


We don't stop being human because someone we love - canine or human or other - is old and/or sick. Providing loving care proves what a fine dog mom you are, and HRH knows he is lucky to have you!

I'm glad HRH continues to eat well and hoping the weather provide a chance to enjoy the outdoors.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi

hotel4dogs said:


> Today was simplicef pill #2, and he ate both his breakfast and his dinner. Fingers crossed.....last time on the simplicef I think he made it 8 days before he stopped eating, so hopefully that will be enough time to clear up the nasal discharge. I *think* it looks better already. It's hard to tell, because it's really pretty mild to begin with.
> The acupuncture, as usual, seemed to help him a lot and he's getting around a lot better than he was 2 days ago. Of course, Toby is very smart, and knows that barking for someone to come help him up is a whole lot easier than getting up on his own!
> We're supposed to have rain all weekend, but then next week is supposed to be really nice weather, so I'm hoping we can spend a lot of time out in the yard next week. He loves to just lie on the grass and look around.
> Sometimes I think I'm a bad dog mom. Some days I get so tired of taking care of him. Then I realize he's not here much longer, and I feel bad for having felt that way.
> Gotta run, HRH is barking for me to go pick him up.


You're an amazing Mom and your Toby knows it!! So glad that he's enjoying his breakfast and dinner. Sending thoughts and prayers for nice weather so that Toby can enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## paula bedard

Good Morning Barb & HRH! You're a great Mom. Even great Mom's get overwhelmed, it's perfectly normal and understandable. 

Ike and I hope today is a good day for you both. 
Have you tried barking back? 
I actually did bark back at Ike once and got the funniest look out of him.


----------



## coppers-mom

It sounds like HRH knows you better than you know yourself.
One bark and you are on your way.

I am glad toby seems to be doing well on Simplicef. You are all in my thoughts and prayers. I also get a grin out of remembering the squirrel in the hole story a couple of times a day.:


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH is cratchity today. Didn't eat 1/3 of his breakfast (guess we're on strike against beef again). Didn't want to go in his wheelchair, just stood there and stared at me after I put him in it until finally I brought him back inside. Ah well, they can't all be good days.
oh and I picked the scab off his ear and now it's bleeding all over the place


----------



## GoldenCamper

When Tucker got older I swear he would act differently the day before crummy weather came in, maybe Toby is the same way.Glad HRH is speaking up for assistance in getting up now  and stop fussing at the old mans scab.:nono:


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thinking of you and Toby. Give HRH a big hug from us.

You are a great mom. Taking care of a special needs pup can get overwhelming. Remember to take a little time for yourself.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I'm sorry but I had to laugh at picking the scab  Echoes in my mind are hearing your vets very well pondered response

I am sorry Toby is cratchity today.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

GoldensGirl said:


> We don't stop being human because someone we love - canine or human or other - is old and/or sick. Providing loving care proves what a fine dog mom you are, and HRH knows he is lucky to have you!
> 
> I'm glad HRH continues to eat well and hoping the weather provide a chance to enjoy the outdoors.
> 
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


I agree!! Now, if you walked away from His Royal Highness and didn't take care of him, THEN you would be a bad mom. By the way, I think he's got your number, Barb. Now snap to it and find some squirrels.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tell HRH to lighten up! His poor ear--Mom obviously didn't listen to the vet's sage advice! I write that and of course, I'd be picking at it too....:uhoh:

Hope the bleeding stops and Toby gives you a break today and eats his dinner. Maybe Tucker (and Steve) are on to something--perhaps Toby is sensing a weather change?


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in. 

HRH is being truly Royal, testing the level of service he can command from you. They read us well, don't they? :uhoh:

I hope the bleeding has stopped and that this evening brings some peace and joy for you and HRH.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks everyone, my internet was down most of yesterday so I wasn't around. Spent most of the day trying to get the wireless network parts to talk to each other again, and we're back up and running now.
HRH had a bad day yesterday, and I think he knew I was stressed and annoyed (about the computer) because they do read us so well. So it made him on edge all day, too, and he was a royal pain in my rear all day. 
I've been good. Haven't checked the scab yet this morning, LOL.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Hopefully today will be a better day  Scabs can be so annoying!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I too hope today will be a much better day for all of you! Intenet connection problems are just so dang frustrating! I'm glad you got it resolved. Tell HRH that his Dallas namesake, Sir Tobyness of Dallas, is sending him greetings and wishes for a beautiful weekend!


----------



## PrincessDi

Hoping you and Toby have a really good day today!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Network troubles are a pain! Glad you were able to get your working again. Congratulations! I count my blessings that my BF is happy to take responsibility for that, so I don't have to touch it. 

I'm sorry Toby had a bad day. HRH knew you needed to be distracted from the networking challenge, which was taking your attention away from himself. :uhoh::doh:

Hope today is much better for the two of you and that HRH gives you a break on the food front.


----------



## paula bedard

Hoping today is a better day for you and HRH. I've been having computer issues for months now. One day is good, the next bad. I still have issues with watching videos on YouTube. 

Hope your weather is nice there. It's a combo of rain/overcast here today. Good planting weather though, which I hope to do today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Steve, I think you're right about the weather. We had a massive weather change, it went from 92 degrees to 40 degrees in a day, plus it's raining. (MyMaggieGirl, are you guys shivering and getting wet like we are here?). 
But really I think everyone who said HRH just wants to be sure the level of service is up to his expectations has hit the nail on the head (and I may have to hit HIM on the head). He's like an old lady, lol. But he took simplecef #4 this morning, I'm trying to get 10 in him, and he did eat all of his breakfast (chicken, not beef of course) so that was a good start to the day. 
I checked the scab (I promise, CHECKED, not PICKED) this morning and it's much smaller since I picked it off, lolol.
And he didn't even sit in the poop this morning so yet another good start to the day! I try to catch him when he's ready to poop, and hold his back end up a bit, so that he doesn't fall and SQUISH. But he's a bit unpredictable in when that will happen...so sometimes I'm not outside with him and then, well, yuck. Other times he's in the house, he'll bark to be helped up, and we'll ignore him because he does it so often, and then, well, yuck. 
Internet is working, so over all a much better start to today than yesterday! It's amazing how dependent we become on it, and how annoyed when it develops a glitch. Hard to believe 20 years ago we didn't even really have it.
HRH says hi to Sir Tobyness of Texas (just kinda sounds better than Dallas).


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Steve, I think you're right about the weather. We had a massive weather change, it went from 92 degrees to 40 degrees in a day, plus it's raining. (MyMaggieGirl, are you guys shivering and getting wet like we are here?).
> But really I think everyone who said HRH just wants to be sure the level of service is up to his expectations has hit the nail on the head (and I may have to hit HIM on the head). He's like an old lady, lol. But he took simplecef #4 this morning, I'm trying to get 10 in him, and he did eat all of his breakfast (chicken, not beef of course) so that was a good start to the day.
> I checked the scab (I promise, CHECKED, not PICKED) this morning and it's much smaller since I picked it off, lolol.
> And he didn't even sit in the poop this morning so yet another good start to the day! I try to catch him when he's ready to poop, and hold his back end up a bit, so that he doesn't fall and SQUISH. But he's a bit unpredictable in when that will happen...so sometimes I'm not outside with him and then, well, yuck. Other times he's in the house, he'll bark to be helped up, and we'll ignore him because he does it so often, and then, well, yuck.
> Internet is working, so over all a much better start to today than yesterday! It's amazing how dependent we become on it, and how annoyed when it develops a glitch. Hard to believe 20 years ago we didn't even really have it.
> HRH says hi to Sir Tobyness of Texas (just kinda sounds better than Dallas).


 
Barb, I think Sir Tobyness of Texas is an excellent title for my little royal one! I think people should be forewarned that if you name your dog Toby, he will be a great communicator, whether you like it or not! 

I'm glad HRH Toby is on Day 4 of the new antibiotic. :crossfing he continues to demand meals and meal changes. 

Sorry to hear it's 40 and rainy. It must be the stuff that blew through here earlier in the week. It's cold here today, well to me at least, but we are expecting a high in the low 70s which is delightful!  Cannot complain about that!

Hope the gang keeps warm, stays dry and keeps you out of too much trouble!


----------



## hotel4dogs

what I want to know is why does my husband consider it MY fault when Toby poops on the floor? 
I did NOT poop. I did NOT tell Toby to poop. Chances are, I had him outside within the past hour. 
So how is it MY fault?????


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

It's always our fault!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Just checking in to see how Toby's doing. I hope it's a good day for both of you.
Try to stay warm and dry in this lovely weather.


----------



## coppers-mom

Karen519 said:


> Barbara
> 
> It's always our fault!


Yep.:doh::doh::doh::doh:

I hope the weather improves. Nice weather always makes me feel so much better.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

It is so hard on MY body when it goes from 91 to 40 in such a short time and I am pretty healthy, I can't imagine what poor Toby is feeling.

I remember those days of finding surprises left in the house by Maggie, and of course she only sat in it when it was very loose and messy. Sigh....it IS your fault, Barb, that you didn't catch it in time. (Men.....)

You are such a great mom/servant for His Royal Highness Sir Toby. What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## hotel4dogs

At least the sun is out today, although it's quite cold. They predict frost for tonight....I may never get the tomatoes planted at this rate. Better get a variety with a short growing season. 
Day 6 on the simplicef, ate all his breakfast. We switched back to chicken and HRH is much more pleased. He also has been getting some chicken jerky but I think it's having a rather unpleasant effect on his digestive tract, or else my husband had gone out for Mexican food and didn't tell me....


----------



## coppers-mom

DH always tried to blame it on Copper.:doh: It didn't work because Copper ususally looked back there in pleased surprise when he let one out.

I am so glad HRH is doing well on the simplicef and enjoying his chicken. Copper loved the chicken jerky, but it seems to have an unpleasant effect on baby brother Jack. I guess I didn't notice before since my attention was always on Copper. Or maybe Jack is getting more treats than before.


----------



## hotel4dogs

well I suppose if DH can blame me when Toby poops on the floor, I can blame HIM when Toby smells up the room


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> At least the sun is out today, although it's quite cold. They predict frost for tonight....I may never get the tomatoes planted at this rate. Better get a variety with a short growing season.
> Day 6 on the simplicef, ate all his breakfast. We switched back to chicken and HRH is much more pleased. He also has been getting some chicken jerky but I think it's having a rather unpleasant effect on his digestive tract, or else my husband had gone out for Mexican food and didn't tell me....


 
Mexican food... you know what they say about those Mexican beans (pinto, not refried)--good for the heart but the more you eat the more you ....! :uhoh:
I'm glad he is past Day 6 on the simplicef and ate all of his breakfast! 

I'm sorry you are expecting a frost tonight....dare I mention we pulled 2 red tomatoes and a green pepper from the garden today? Our growing season is so short though because we'll be in the 90s next week! It's all relative--and you'll be enjoying pleasant weather while we are dripping in heat and humidity.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Just checking on HRH today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH is having a really tough time with his back end, it didn't seem like the acupuncture helped as much as usual, but I can't really say because sometimes I suspect when he falls (especially going down the 1 step outside) he might pull or strain something, so I don't really know why he's having such a tough time.
But his attitude is great, he's demanding and obnoxious, which I am *trying* to enjoy. As I'm typing he's lying on the floor behind me barking to be helped up. Now he was just outside, so I know he doesn't have to *go*. It's not dinner time. He knows I'm right here, so he's not lonely.
I wish they could talk.
Tiny, on the other hand, is barking at me because she thinks I need to get off the computer, lady, and get the dinner going. She starts this about 1/2 hour before dinner time, and keeps it up. This is something new. My husband thinks she's getting senile, I think she's getting hungry!
Got some chicken gizzards and hearts boiling merrily on the stove for HRH's add-in for his dinner tonight, hope he's in a fowl mood, ha ha.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Obnoxious is a good thing. Toby, Keep your momma moving and working hard to please your every whim.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Glad to see you have a sense of humor through all of this!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> ...But his attitude is great, he's demanding and obnoxious, which I am *trying* to enjoy. As I'm typing he's lying on the floor behind me barking to be helped up. Now he was just outside, so I know he doesn't have to *go*. It's not dinner time. He knows I'm right here, so he's not lonely.
> I wish they could talk.


I'm glad HRH is still putting you through your paces. He's testing your devotion and obedience, for sure. 

Be careful what you wish for! I blush to think what my dogs might say if they could talk. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny, on the other hand, is barking at me because she thinks I need to get off the computer, lady, and get the dinner going. She starts this about 1/2 hour before dinner time, and keeps it up. This is something new. My husband thinks she's getting senile, I think she's getting hungry!...


Only half an hour before dinner time?! What miraculous protocol did you use to get that result? Charlie goes to the kitchen and starts demanding his dinner 2-3 HOURS before it's time. We have begun giving him substantial snacks, since he could stand to gain a bit of weight, but he is quite persistent about wanting the full meal deal, not just an appetizer. I'm glad he hasn't decided that we should cook every meal for him. He is quite the vocalizer already, without extra incentives!

Keep on smiling, HRH Toby's Servant. :wavey:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I so enjoy reading about how other Goldens are trying to manipulate their owners into feeding them earlier and more...that's my life with the Tobymonster when he's hungry! He barks at least an hour before his first dinner.....he needs to gain a few pounds so his vet okayed a third dinner....right before bed. He starts barking for it about 30 minutes after finishing dinner number 2! 

So, do your vocal dogs give you a different bark when they try to con you into feeding them early and often? Toby has his unique I'm hungry bark/chirp combination--loud barking/chirpy demands at full outside voice level--only a dog mom would put up with it.

Barb, have you thought about upping the acupuncture while Toby is having these problems, or are you already on a weekly schedule? 

Did he take his antibiotic today?


----------



## hotel4dogs

The problem is that HRH Toby of IL could use to gain quite a few pounds, whereas Tiny (57#) and Tito (67#) are right where I want them to be. So of course, HRH gets all kinds of treats and food in between meals, while the other two stand around and drool copious amounts onto the floor. Well I do give them a SMALL piece, while HRH stands and chomps away on something much bigger and better. It's hard for me, goldens are the best at looking pathetic when they aren't getting what they want.
Yes, Tiny does have a different bark for "feed me". It's a high pitched, almost a yip. Meanwhile Toby barks to get up, and the cat MEOWS in a very loud voice. So it's a cacaphony around here half the time. Luckily, Tito is totally mute. He has no opinions what-so-ever.
Ann, I did think about upping the acupuncture, I'm going once every 3 weeks and I think I may have to bump it to every-other-week. It's a balancing act, getting him in the car, driving an hour, making him walk around there, waiting for the appointment, reversing the process to come home, is very difficult both for him and for me. So I do it as often as I think will help him, but try not to do it too often.
Yes, day SEVEN of the simplecef, still eating!!! And his nose looks like it's cleared up....*almost* totally! 



Dallas Gold said:


> I so enjoy reading about how other Goldens are trying to manipulate their owners into feeding them earlier and more...that's my life with the Tobymonster when he's hungry! He barks at least an hour before his first dinner.....he needs to gain a few pounds so his vet okayed a third dinner....right before bed. He starts barking for it about 30 minutes after finishing dinner number 2!
> 
> So, do your vocal dogs give you a different bark when they try to con you into feeding them early and often? Toby has his unique I'm hungry bark/chirp combination--loud barking/chirpy demands at full outside voice level--only a dog mom would put up with it.
> 
> Barb, have you thought about upping the acupuncture while Toby is having these problems, or are you already on a weekly schedule?
> 
> Did he take his antibiotic today?


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear HRH Toby is eating well and taking his meds. Give him a big hug from us!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so very glad Toby is handling this antibiotic well and his nasal discharge is mostly cleared up.:

Copper so loved going to the vet. He was also small enough that I could pick him up and carry him when needed and that made it easier.

Big hugs to your boy. I jsut love hearing about him. It gives me a piece of my boy back.:smooch:


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Just checking in. Glad to hear that Sir Toby is doing well!
Great news that his nose is clearing up!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Little things really make your day when you're riding the senior roller coaster. Like just now, I went to put Tito outside, and when I looked down Toby was standing right next to him. First time in several days he's gotten up on his own. Made my day!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Little things really make your day when you're riding the senior roller coaster. Like just now, I went to put Tito outside, and when I looked down Toby was standing right next to him. First time in several days he's gotten up on his own. Made my day!


Made my day too.::smooch:


----------



## AmberSunrise

Yes!! Good boy Toby 



hotel4dogs said:


> Little things really make your day when you're riding the senior roller coaster. Like just now, I went to put Tito outside, and when I looked down Toby was standing right next to him. First time in several days he's gotten up on his own. Made my day!


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> Little things really make your day when you're riding the senior roller coaster. Like just now, I went to put Tito outside, and when I looked down Toby was standing right next to him. First time in several days he's gotten up on his own. Made my day!


It is those little things that most certainly do make the day brighter :heartbeat

Very happy that the simplecef is working and Toby has his appetite to enjoy his chicken :yipee:


----------



## Dallas Gold

That's wonderful about Toby getting up on his own! It makes my day too!


----------



## paula bedard

I've missed checking in on Toby for a few days. So great to read that he got up on his own, that's pretty darn good! I hope today is another good day.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending thoughts and prayers that Toby has a good day today!


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is HRH doing today and how is Lady Tiny doing? Are you on Day 9 of the antibiotic now?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I was gone most of today at a doctor appointment, so I only got the full report when I got home about 2:30. 
I had fed them before I left, and yes, today was day 9 on the antibiotic, his nose looks good, and he IS EATING!!! ! ! ! ! !! 
While I was gone...
The cat pooped on the floor (this is a common occurance). Tiny ate it. Also a common occurance. 
Toby pooped on the floor inside, and when my daughter went to help him up so she could clean up, she found a tick on the dog bed near him. Tito was also lying there, so we suspect he is the culprit, he had field training yesterday. Ticks. EWWWW.
After she got Toby and the floor cleaned up, and searched Toby carefully for ticks, she brushed Tito out to see if she could find any ticks on him.
While she was brushing him, he vomited all over the floor. Also a common occurance, this dog is just one of those who will vomit at nothing. Chances are he had just gotten a big, fast drink of water, that will make him upchuck sometimes.
So she got to clean that up, too. 
Meanwhile, DH took HRH Toby of IL outside, where HRH walked the entire perimeter of the yard! So he is having a good day it seems.
When I got back, all was calm, clean, and quiet. The dogs all seem healthy and happy. Much happier than my daughter. Everyone ate their dinner, no one barfed it back up. No one has pooped on the floor yet this evening.
Turning out to be a good day!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Your daughter is a saint to deal with all those emergencies in an afternoon! 

Eww Ticks is right! I hope everything will be ok there. 

Good for Toby keeping the antibiotic down for 9 days. Are you stopping at 10 or going for 14 just in case? I'm glad his nose is better and he's eating. Maybe this antibiotic is the trick to tackle the beast! 

I empathize with the vomiting--SirTobyness of Texas is a morning vomit machine. He gets really excited after breakfast, does zoomies, then throws it up.:yuck::uhoh::doh::doh:


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

So glad Toby walked the whole perimeter of the yard and I would say you have a Saint for a Daughter! She should really entertain a career in animal care!


----------



## hotel4dogs

ha ha, my daughter is NO saint, but she's a pretty good kid. We're doing 10 days of simplicef, so just ONE more day and we're done with it. Although I might have a few pills left from last time when I had to take him off it, if I do, I think I will give him what's left from last time, too, up to 14 days....


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Little things really make your day when you're riding the senior roller coaster. Like just now, I went to put Tito outside, and when I looked down Toby was standing right next to him. First time in several days he's gotten up on his own. Made my day!


Celebrating with you! This particular joy is a familiar one. Here's to Toby and independence!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I was gone most of today at a doctor appointment, so I only got the full report when I got home about 2:30.
> I had fed them before I left, and yes, today was day 9 on the antibiotic, his nose looks good, and he IS EATING!!! ! ! ! ! !!
> While I was gone...
> The cat pooped on the floor (this is a common occurance). Tiny ate it. Also a common occurance.
> Toby pooped on the floor inside, and when my daughter went to help him up so she could clean up, she found a tick on the dog bed near him. Tito was also lying there, so we suspect he is the culprit, he had field training yesterday. Ticks. EWWWW.
> After she got Toby and the floor cleaned up, and searched Toby carefully for ticks, she brushed Tito out to see if she could find any ticks on him.
> While she was brushing him, he vomited all over the floor. Also a common occurance, this dog is just one of those who will vomit at nothing. Chances are he had just gotten a big, fast drink of water, that will make him upchuck sometimes.
> So she got to clean that up, too.
> Meanwhile, DH took HRH Toby of IL outside, where HRH walked the entire perimeter of the yard! So he is having a good day it seems.
> When I got back, all was calm, clean, and quiet. The dogs all seem healthy and happy. Much happier than my daughter. Everyone ate their dinner, no one barfed it back up. No one has pooped on the floor yet this evening.
> Turning out to be a good day!


There are days when it's good to be out taking care of yourself, instead of home taking care of everyone else. I'm so glad that others covered for you and that all was well when you got home. 

I hope the news from _your_ doctor was/is good.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear you and HRH Toby are having a good day!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Always excitement in the Hotel4Dogs household, isn't there!!! I don't remember...you don't have carpeted floors, do you? LOL


----------



## coppers-mom

Hooray for HRH eating and doing well on Simplicef. Big hooray for walking the perimeter of your huge yard.

Ewww - bad Pawmer for pooping on the floor and good:yuck::yuck::uhoh::uhoh::no::no: for Tiny to help darling daughter with cleaning. Copper would have too.:yuck:

Nasty ticks. I hope they are all gone.

I'm glad yesterday was good - real glad. I am sorry DH had to do so much cleaning. She does deserve a special treat for all of that.


----------



## paula bedard

Hurray for HRH! So happy to read that he's mobile, feeling well, and tolerating his meds. I hope today is another great day....for all the crew.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Toby is a lucky boy to have so many faithful servants  Glad he walked the yard again keeping those darn squirrels in check.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so glad that Toby's gotten to Day 10 at least and maybe more! Whenever I have one of those sinus things needing antibiotics, my doc gives me a 14 day dose just to make sure it's all out of my system, with the exception of the Z packs, which also work well. 

I hope HRH is doing well today. His loyal subject Sir Tobyness of Texas just got back from his second walk of the day, a little early, but we have storm clouds looming and a threat of some major storms. It was so hot and humid this a.m. when we first walked I brought him back in after 1.5 miles since he's got that humidity intolerance going on. We just did another one mile and now both of us are pooped from the humidity. We heard huge thunderclaps in the distance (no lightning) and the entire walk I thought of Barkley, my thunderweenie...so happy Toby isn't disturbed by thunder and lightning!

I hope the canine and feline crew keep everything to themselves today (or in the proper spots) so clean up is not needed. :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs

You're right Mary, tile everywhere except the master bedroom. Thank Heaven for that!!!!



MyMaggieGirl said:


> Always excitement in the Hotel4Dogs household, isn't there!!! I don't remember...you don't have carpeted floors, do you? LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH Toby of IL is having a mediocre day. I think it has something to do with the weather changes, we've got a warm front and the associated storms coming in, I think Sir Tobyness of Texas sent it our way. Supposed to rain here AGAIN for the next 5 days, and they are predicting 4-5 inches of rain over that time frame. We do NOT need more rain. 
But Tiny is having a good day today. It was the second day in a row that she was the first one to get to the cat poop !


----------



## AmberSunrise

LOL - sounds like you picked a great day to be off to the doctor  Much going on and all the messes you didn'y have to clean!

Tiny must be having a blast too ..

I hope the weather settles soon; Toby could sure use it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

did ya ever think about "the new normal"? 
I think about that sometimes with both Tiny and Toby, but especially Toby. It seems like I'm always redefining what "normal" is with him.
A year ago, I would have said normal is for him to wolf his food down and look around for more. Now normal is he eats slowly and thoughtfully, and I'm thrilled when he eats it all. But I consider that to be normal.
Normal used to be going outside 3 or 4 times a day. Now normal is going out every 2 hours. 
The changes are slow, but when we reflect back, they're huge. 
Not sure where I'm headed with that thought, it was just on my mind.
Meanwhile, it's really hot and humid here today and the dogs aren't real happy about it. Everyone lying on the nice cool tile floor. HRH is having a normal day.


----------



## my4goldens

New normal, what does that mean to me. Well, guess its three instead of four bowls to fill. Three blankets instead of four to launder. Three dogs to brush instead of four. And this is only regarding the dogs. To be honest, I am hoping my normal with my husband doesn't change drastically this week. Or maybe I am. If his test is fine tomorrow, he better start taking care of himself. If his test isn't great, and he needs further treatment, then after we get him thru it, he still better start taking care of himself. I have too much else to worry about than him and his health. And he has to be the one to take charge of his own life choices. And you're right, it is very hot and humid and looks like we are in for some bad storms very soon. 

Donna


----------



## GoldenCamper

I get it Barb. During the last year of Tucker's life there were a bunch of new normals. Keeping a positive attitude during the times when I should have been a basket case made it easier on him. Seeing his Golden smile and great attitude throughout these trials made it easier on me. We adjusted to them ♥together♥ as best we could.

Going from 2 miles walks a day to pushing him around in a wagon. Going from feeding easy kibble to home cooked meals 4x a day. Yep, huge differences here too.

Someday this heat people keep talking about will get here, another dismal cloudy day in the 50's here. I have yet to see how my new girl does with the heat, but I bet she will be fine. After all she has Tucker's "fancy" Cool Bed 3 to lay on, I bet she will love it.

Glad HRH is having a good "new normal" day  Sorry about the humidity, yech:yuck:


----------



## Bob Dylan

hotel4dogs said:


> did ya ever think about "the new normal"?
> I think about that sometimes with both Tiny and Toby, but especially Toby. It seems like I'm always redefining what "normal" is with him.
> A year ago, I would have said normal is for him to wolf his food down and look around for more. Now normal is he eats slowly and thoughtfully, and I'm thrilled when he eats it all. But I consider that to be normal.
> Normal used to be going outside 3 or 4 times a day. Now normal is going out every 2 hours.
> The changes are slow, but when we reflect back, they're huge.
> Not sure where I'm headed with that thought, it was just on my mind.
> Meanwhile, it's really hot and humid here today and the dogs aren't real happy about it. Everyone lying on the nice cool tile floor. HRH is having a normal day.


 
Oh Yea, we are part of the new normal group. It is so different but also the same in many ways. Sorry about the humid weather it is coming our way this week. Give your crew many Hugs from us!

June


----------



## Dallas Gold

my4goldens said:


> New normal, what does that mean to me. Well, guess its three instead of four bowls to fill. Three blankets instead of four to launder. Three dogs to brush instead of four. And this is only regarding the dogs. To be honest, I am hoping my normal with my husband doesn't change drastically this week. Or maybe I am. If his test is fine tomorrow, he better start taking care of himself. If his test isn't great, and he needs further treatment, then after we get him thru it, he still better start taking care of himself. I have too much else to worry about than him and his health. And he has to be the one to take charge of his own life choices. And you're right, it is very hot and humid and looks like we are in for some bad storms very soon.
> 
> Donna


I will send good thoughts and prayers for your husband and his health.


----------



## Dallas Gold

New normal....that's so true. Learning to adjust and live in the moment in whatever is your "normal" is so important.


----------



## AmberSunrise

New normals do sneak up on us. 

I am glad Toby is having a 'normal' day


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara and Donna*

Barbara and Donna

Barbara: I completely identify with the new normals.

Donna: Praying your hubby's tests come out o.k.


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH has a new quirk, speaking of the new normals. Well, a couple of them.
His latest dietary requirement is that the kibble be of EXACTLY the correct texture. That is, coated completely with a nice slurry of chicken, chicken broth, and canned food, but NOT mushy. If it takes him too long to eat, or I don't get it to him fast enough, and it gets mushy, that's it. He turns his nose up at it.
Now this is amusing to him, but not to me. I have to mix his food *just so*. Meanwhile, Tiny, Tito, and the cat are pacing and drooling. Then as soon as I have HRH's meal ready, I have to race over to his "eating spot", which is on an area rug so he gets better traction, and plop it down, then quickly help him up and direct him to the bowl right away.
I have to stand there to make sure that he plans to eat, while he sniffs it delicately to decide whether or not it's prepared to his satisfaction. Once he begins to eat, I can prepare the other 3 meals and slap them down on the floor....
Then I race back over to HRH, and carefully push all the kibble left into a big pile in the middle of the bowl, because by now he's gotten it all spread out and then it takes him too long to eat it and yes, it gets mushy. 
I swear I see laughter in his eyes....
His other new quirk(s) have to do with his increased thirst. He has started to drink out of the "big bowl in the bathroom". This is new. But he apparently prefers it to the community water bowl. Probably thinks he's too good to share with the rank and file. Little does he know what he's sharing his new water bowl with...
AND he has figured out how to lick the bottom of the water spigot on my water cooler in the kitchen. Now he only gets a few drops, but apparently that's enough to make him keep trying to see if he will get more. Now this habit I could do without....ewww.....
Meanwhile, he ate most of his breakfast today (yeah, yeah, I was too slow getting it to him and the last bit got mushy) and he seems to be having a good day!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I remember those days, funny how I had quickly forgotten them but reading your posts sure reminds me what I did to keep the best dog in the world, Maggie, happy, mobile and content. Fortunately it wasn't nearly as involved as what you are going through.

And you know that you won't regret any of it, it just comes naturally when we love someone so much!

But drinking out of the big bowl EWWWWW then licking the water dispenser........ EWWWWW even HRH Toby of Illinois can't be allowed to do that LOL.


----------



## hotel4dogs

if you come visit remember not to ask for a glass of water 



MyMaggieGirl said:


> I remember those days, funny how I had quickly forgotten them but reading your posts sure reminds me what I did to keep the best dog in the world, Maggie, happy, mobile and content. Fortunately it wasn't nearly as involved as what you are going through.
> 
> And you know that you won't regret any of it, it just comes naturally when we love someone so much!
> 
> But drinking out of the big bowl EWWWWW then licking the water dispenser........ EWWWWW even HRH Toby of Illinois can't be allowed to do that LOL.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

hotel4dogs said:


> HRH has a new quirk, speaking of the new normals. Well, a couple of them.
> His latest dietary requirement is that the kibble be of EXACTLY the correct texture. That is, coated completely with a nice slurry of chicken, chicken broth, and canned food, but NOT mushy. If it takes him too long to eat, or I don't get it to him fast enough, and it gets mushy, that's it. He turns his nose up at it.
> Now this is amusing to him, but not to me. I have to mix his food *just so*. Meanwhile, Tiny, Tito, and the cat are pacing and drooling. Then as soon as I have HRH's meal ready, I have to race over to his "eating spot", which is on an area rug so he gets better traction, and plop it down, then quickly help him up and direct him to the bowl right away.
> I have to stand there to make sure that he plans to eat, while he sniffs it delicately to decide whether or not it's prepared to his satisfaction. Once he begins to eat, I can prepare the other 3 meals and slap them down on the floor....
> Then I race back over to HRH, and carefully push all the kibble left into a big pile in the middle of the bowl, because by now he's gotten it all spread out and then it takes him too long to eat it and yes, it gets mushy.
> *I swear I see laughter in his eyes....*
> His other new quirk(s) have to do with his increased thirst. He has started to drink out of the "big bowl in the bathroom". This is new. But he apparently prefers it to the community water bowl. Probably thinks he's too good to share with the rank and file. Little does he know what he's sharing his new water bowl with...
> AND he has figured out how to lick the bottom of the water spigot on my water cooler in the kitchen. Now he only gets a few drops, but apparently that's enough to make him keep trying to see if he will get more. Now this habit I could do without....ewww.....
> Meanwhile, he ate most of his breakfast today (yeah, yeah, I was too slow getting it to him and the last bit got mushy) and he seems to be having a good day!


He's probably just very pleased at how well he has you trained. 

And yeah, I think I could do without the water spigot thing, too. Especially after he's been drinking out of "the big bowl in the bathroom." LOL. It's amazing, what we can learn to live with for these furkids of ours, isn't it?


----------



## hotel4dogs

of course, I could have great fun with this, offering a big cool glass of water to certain friends of my husband, that I would rather not visit us


----------



## paula bedard

Getting a nice little chuckle this afternoon reading up on HRH's new normals. Give Mr Toby a nice ear rub from the lady in Maryland. Glad today's a good day.


----------



## Dallas Gold

HRH sure has you wrapped around his royal paw! Too funny! 

I finally trained my husband to close the lid on the toilet bowl...finally he got tired of getting wet kisses from the dogs after they visited the big ceramic bowl! :yuck:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am cooking up a big pot of "chicken slurry" for HRH while browsing the forum. He is supervising, making sure it is EXACTLY to his liking. Not too much water. The chicken shredded into just the right size pieces.
Of course, the other 2 were enjoying the process, too, as a few stray pieces of chicken tend to hit the floor while I'm doing it!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Oh, Toby!!!! What a spoiled boy you are! And well you have trained your mom! :uhoh: 

I can imagine HRH studying just how to manage the situation so that everyone stays worried about whether he will eat and how to tempt him with special morsels. He is playing you like a harp!

Whenever I think that I spoil my fur-kids, I visit this thread and I know that I have a lot to learn - about spoiling...but mostly about love.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so glad that you've been able to get his gourmet meals down to a science and that Toby continues to savor his meals! Give HRH a big hug and kiss.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in, hoping HRH hasn't been too hard on you today. :wavey:


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh Toby you are such a silly boy! Glad to hear mom's cooking meets your approval! You taught her well. Give HRH a big hug from us!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

How is our Royal Highness today? I hope the bad storms missed you, I know they were headed your way a bit....


----------



## Karen519

*Babara*

How is Toby doing! Now I finally know what HRH means!
WE Had nasty weather here in Woodridge, IL, until about 11 A.M.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We had heavy rain, got 2 inches in 2 hours, but other than that nothing to write home about. Bracing for the next round, this one looks like it has some more severe storms in it.
Thanks for the good thoughts about HRH. Just another normal day here


----------



## goldencontriever3

Normal is good!! Give HRH a big hug from his admirers in NJ!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> We had heavy rain, got 2 inches in 2 hours, but other than that nothing to write home about. Bracing for the next round, this one looks like it has some more severe storms in it.
> Thanks for the good thoughts about HRH. Just another normal day here


Good to hear all is normal. Stay safe in the storms.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Glad to hear Toby continues to do well.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH has a new quirk. This one I find much more amusing than *some* people find it...
He has some issues with fecal incontinence. When he has to go, it's IMMEDIATE! A lot of times, it's better to just put some paper towels on the floor under where he is rather than to try to get him outside in time.
Anyway
He, for the last few days, has decided to poop in the kitchen right next to my daughter while she is either preparing her food, or eating it. Doesn't matter what meal it is, he'll be there adding his, um, scents to the kitchen.
Now I find this hilarious, just because. She doesn't find it in the least bit funny. I think he's paying her back for assorted teasing when he was young


----------



## magiclover

I had to laugh at that one too. It wouldn't bother me at all as long as it didn't bother Toby. Give him a kiss from me.


----------



## coppers-mom

maybe he is showing his love for your daughter???????

I'm glad HRH is doing and eating well. Has he finished with Simpicef now?


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

That made me laugh, too!

Hope that is not a commentary on your daughter's cooking!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, he's done with the simplicef for now, I'm watching his nose carefully to see when the infection comes back. Although it's not the best drug for nasal problems, it did seem to work, and he tolerated it well, so it's what we'll use again next time.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm laughing at Toby's new quirk! Your poor daughter!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Oh, HRH! What a hoot! Dogs do seem to know whose chain they can yank, don't they? And the older they get, the faster they are to claim privileges... disturbingly like that inferior human species. :uhoh: :doh:

I'm glad you're getting some laughs out of the situation. I bet your daughter is not amused in the least!


----------



## PrincessDi

Your Toby sure does have a good sense of humor! That's definitely funny. Hugs and kisses to to HRH.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just checking and hope that Toby had been doing well. Haven't seen any new posts and am praying that HRH has been keeping you busy with preparing the gourmet meals. Give Toby a big hug.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks, we've been going along at a pretty even keel here, so there hasn't been much to say. No news is good news with these old guys  . But yes, he is keeping me very busy, between preparing his gourmet meals, and helping him get up every few minutes (or so it seems...)


----------



## paula bedard

I"ve been awol for a few days. Glad to hear things are on an even keel. Hugs to HRH. I hope you're able to find some time for yourself, that's important too!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks, we've been going along at a pretty even keel here, so there hasn't been much to say. No news is good news with these old guys  . But yes, he is keeping me very busy, between preparing his gourmet meals, and helping him get up every few minutes (or so it seems...)


I'm so glad things are going well. Our Charlie often reminds me of HRH Toby, demanding help to stand up, help to walk down the steps, etc. These elders do keep us on our toes. We are not yet in the gourmet food business, thank heavens! I don't know how you find the energy for that.

Happy holiday weekend! :wavey:


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, I had to laugh about the helping to get him up every few minutes comment. These old boys know how to play us well. Cody at 14, with DM, would sigh very loudly when he was stuck downstairs in the family room. He couldn't do stairs at that point. No barking, no whining, just repeated very loud sighs. I knew when I was being summoned I imagine that Toby has you well trained in the "summoning" department!


----------



## PrincessDi

An even keel is a very good thing for a senior. So glad that is why you hadn't posted. Thanks for giving us the update on HRH. What are you grilling for him on Memorial Day?


----------



## goldencontriever3

I love your Toby stories. He sure is a funny boy!! Glad to hear he is doing well and keeping you on your toes.

Hope you both have a good holiday weekend! Give HRH a hug!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Glad Toby is on an even keel  How is everyone else? Has DH recovered?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Even keel is a very good thing....here's to more even keel days....


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH had an acupuncture appointment today, and for the first time I took the chariot out in public. Well wasn't he quite the hit at the big clinic! Everyone had to come out and watch HRH trucking around like he owned the place, rather than his usual shuffling, trying not to fall over. All were in agreement that the chariot just makes him so darned happy! 
It does not, however, fit on the scale. But the good news is, once I took him out of the chariot and sat his sorry butt down on the scale (he was pouting without his chair) he had gained a pound in the past 3 weeks. Now that's probably because he hadn't pooped yet, but hey, I'll take a pound any way I can get it.
The vet said his nose is still a little runny, but it might just be a little bit of seasonal allergy because he's been licking his legs a bit, and the discharge was clear. So we're keeping an eye on it, he did well on the simplicef so we know we can go back to it if we have to.
Back on the ivermectin for the next 3-4 weeks, I've had him off it for 2 weeks but we agreed that he needs more, the mange isn't cleared up. 
All in all, a good visit. HRH just LOVES to go there, where he is afforded the royal treatment that he feels is so rightfully his. He lies on his side, while two lovely young ladies stroke and pet him for 20 minutes while the treatment is going on. When he's done, he gets a bunch of liver treats. Then he gets to go for a car ride. The cat's pajamas, as far as he's concerned.
My heart just sings when I see him so happy. I know we can't make him young, and we can't give him back the full use of his rear legs, but he's happy and seems to be feeling good. Oh, and eating well


----------



## coppers-mom

This sure brought a huge smile to my face.

I can just imagine HRH strolling around in his chariot accepting the accolades (and treats) he so royally deserves.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:

Keep on truckin' Toby! You make me happy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

That is a perfect description of his attitude there!!!




coppers-mom said:


> This sure brought a huge smile to my face.
> 
> I can just imagine HRH strolling around in his chariot accepting the accolades (and treats) he so royally deserves.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
> 
> Keep on truckin' Toby! You make me happy.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am sooooo happy for him.....and you. I so wish we had gotten a cart for Bae Lee earlier. They can have a happy, good life, even if their darned legs aren't so cooperative, you just have to find the right equipment. Are you swimming him at all?


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> My heart just sings when I see him so happy. I know we can't make him young, and we can't give him back the full use of his rear legs, but he's happy and seems to be feeling good. Oh, and eating well


Way to go, Toby! 
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: 

Your Mom does a lot for you, sir, and it's a very fine thing when you make her happy!


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that he had a real good visit at his appointment today and that he gained a pound and is HAPPY!! I'll bet Toby looks absolutely royal in his chariot!


----------



## coppers-mom

I must say that "eating well" is an understatement. HRH gets better meals than I do.:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so glad HRH was the Royal Star at the acupuncture vet today! I really enjoyed reading how he strutted around in the royal chariot to accept attention from everyone. Yay on the weight gain! I hope the mange clears and the nasal discharge goes away. 

Toby sounds a lot like our Barkley during his acupuncture, except I was always given a bowl with dog kibble in it and instructed to feed him continually during the session. Barkley was so interested in the food he sometimes snapped at my fingers! Plus he left a bunch of slobber on my hands as well! He always left relaxed, full and happy and that made me feel so good for him! 

Keep on trucking HRH Toby!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Happy tears for you and your boy. Way to go HRH.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh your story about HRH trucking around the vet's office brings such a smile. I can just imagine him so happy and proud!! Glad to hear he had a good visit and that he is eating well. Give HRH a big hug.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks everyone! 
No, I don't swim him, Toby doesn't especially like water! The vet and I had talked about underwater treadmill for him, but she feels that his back end is really too weak for there to be much benefit given his dislike of water these days. He used to like it okay, never loved it the way Tiny and Tito do, but now doesn't care for it at all. 
He is walking pretty well this morning, the acupuncture treatment much have been just right yesterday. I've noticed that sometimes it helps right away, sometimes it takes a couple of days. Of course, our weather is much better this morning, too, the humidity is gone, so that probably plays a big role too.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, the image of Toby trucking around the clinic accepting his due accolades just made me smile - he is such a special one 

Good news too that the acupuncture seems to have taken right away. I hope he has a great day today - well and tomorrow etc  You too !


----------



## GoldenCamper

What a fantastic update! Sounds like he is _really _loving his new wheels and I love how he is so happy at the vets. Glad his nose is better and he is gobbling up the delicious meals you prepare for him  



hotel4dogs said:


> HRH had an acupuncture appointment today, and for the first time I took the chariot out in public. Well wasn't he quite the hit at the big clinic! Everyone had to come out and watch HRH trucking around like he owned the place, rather than his usual shuffling, trying not to fall over. All were in agreement that the chariot just makes him so darned happy!
> It does not, however, fit on the scale. But the good news is, once I took him out of the chariot and sat his sorry butt down on the scale (he was pouting without his chair) he had gained a pound in the past 3 weeks. Now that's probably because he hadn't pooped yet, but hey, I'll take a pound any way I can get it.
> The vet said his nose is still a little runny, but it might just be a little bit of seasonal allergy because he's been licking his legs a bit, and the discharge was clear. So we're keeping an eye on it, he did well on the simplicef so we know we can go back to it if we have to.
> Back on the ivermectin for the next 3-4 weeks, I've had him off it for 2 weeks but we agreed that he needs more, the mange isn't cleared up.
> All in all, a good visit. HRH just LOVES to go there, where he is afforded the royal treatment that he feels is so rightfully his. He lies on his side, while two lovely young ladies stroke and pet him for 20 minutes while the treatment is going on. When he's done, he gets a bunch of liver treats. Then he gets to go for a car ride. The cat's pajamas, as far as he's concerned.
> My heart just sings when I see him so happy. I know we can't make him young, and we can't give him back the full use of his rear legs, but he's happy and seems to be feeling good. Oh, and eating well


----------



## goldensmum

So glad to hear that Toby is enjoying his wheels, and that he is eating too. Keep it up Toby (tell your mum we need more pics)


----------



## coppers-mom

I love a good Toby update and this is the first place I look when I get a chance to log on.::smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely need more pictures of sweet Toby!


----------



## hotel4dogs

my camera is in FL right now (with my husband!), I promise to use it when it comes home from its travels!


----------



## paula bedard

Yay for good updates! Give Toby a big kiss from the lady in Maryland.


----------



## coppers-mom

Look what I have on my computer at work and thought I'd share.
Toby and Tiny and Tito waaaay in the back left? 
Beautiful.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Wow, thanks for posting that!


----------



## coppers-mom

I think this was originally in the "Old Gold" thread I started way back when. I just love the way they are staring at you.


----------



## PrincessDi

Love that picture!! Definitely the best of old gold!!


----------



## PrincessDi

*Have not seen you posting as much..........*

Hoping that Toby is still doing good. Always afraid when I don't see posts, that things are not ok. Sending lots of prayers, hugs and kisses for HRH.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am also wondering how HRH is doing these days. I hope he's busy trucking around and keeping you on your toes preparing his royal meals.


----------



## paula bedard

Morning, Hope today is a good day.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Checking in on you and Toby!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks for thinking of us and checking in to see how HRH is doing, it makes me feel so good.
Things are "okay". The good is, his appetite is great. He's licking his bowl clean, and begging for treats constantly. I guess I've finally found (for now) just the right royal ratio to satisfy his finicky palate.
He's having a really hard time with his back end, though. Seems to be worse, not sure if it's the slow progression of the weakness, or (fingers crossed) it's the miserable hot, humid weather. I know it makes me feel sluggish and achy, so maybe him too. Tiny seems more creaky than usual, too, so I'm hoping it's the weather. Of course I do keep the A/C cranked up for HRH and his entourage.
Also, the slight nasal discharge is back, which is a major disappointment since he's only been off the antibiotics for about 2 weeks this time. I know simplicef isn't the drug of choice for a nasal problem, so it probably kept it down but didn't cure it, and now it's back. Not sure whether to treat it again, or just wait a while and see what happens. 
So we're just stumbling along, some days better than others. For him, a good day is when I forget to put the toilet seats down


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm happy he's eating well and sorry to hear the nasal discharge is back. Drats...by any chance do you have higher pollen levels there now? Ours are the highest I've seen in years and Toby is sneezing! Also, the humidity does a number on our dogs. I cut Toby's walk in half this morning because of it--he was slowing down to the point we were doing one mile in 30 minutes... we normally do a mile in 12-15 minutes, give or take due to sniffing and poopy breaks. He just seems so miserable with the heat/humidity. Unfortunately we are in for upper 90s to mid 100s every day until late September or early October.

Give HRH an ear rub from me!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, it is good that he's eating. Casey is a bit creaky right now too - our HHH days ended (for now at least) with the tornados but I think it takes a few days for the joints to feel better after those miserable days. I hope the nasak discharge is due to pollen.

So, does he patrol the house making sure you forgot to put the toilet seat down and he's about to get lucky?


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> So we're just stumbling along, some days better than others. For him, a good day is when I forget to put the toilet seats down


I'm glad HRH is doing as well as he is doing. the heat has me slowed down too so I hope that is the problem.

Give him a hug and kiss for me. Tiny and Tito too.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

The discharge is kinda yellow/green, so there's an underlying problem somewhere. Hopefully just a harmless polyp, but we're not going to do any tests to find out. It doesn't seem to bother him any, he's just a bit snorty first thing in the morning. So I'm sort of undecided about what to do about it. I guess I'll probably have to put him back on the antibiotics.
Tito goes to the vet on Wed. for his annual check-up, I'll mention Toby's nose to the vet and see what he thinks. Maybe we should put him on the simplicef for an extended period of time, these spleen-less guys don't fight infections very well.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper's specialist gave hime 750mg of amoxy 3X a day vs the 500mg 2x a day my regular vet recommended once he had his spleen removed so I guess they really do need a lot more.

You and Toby are in my thoughts and prayers. He is such a dollbaby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I would do the antibiotic long term.

I decided to give Toby a half bath for his second walk. The water in the outside hose is comfortable and we have a srayer that has a shower option. He enjoyed it because I didn't wet his head. I was rewarded with a faster walk followed by zoomies in the house. He may get hosed off before every walk and I may do the same myself. Maybe your crew needs an outside shower to be more comfy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

*sigh*
I HAD to get the grass cut today, it's quite long and we're supposed to have even more brutal heat the next two days. So I left my daughter in charge of the pet hotel, and fired up the tractor.
Well, it wasn't too bad out so I decided the my puppers needed to be outside for a while while I was riding around on the tractor. 
NOT a good plan.
I got them outside. Parked HRH on his butt under a nice shady tree, in a gentle breeze. He's having a real hard time walking more than 25 feet today without tipping over, so it was quite a project to get him over to the tree.
Fired up the tractor and off I went. Of course, HRH got lonely and kept barking for me to come pick him up so he could see where I was and what I was doing. He kept just barely getting up, then falling down in the hot sun. ARGH. I'd have to stop the tractor, go pick him up, and install him back in his shady spot.
Tiny, meanwhile, decided to trot around in front of the tractor. This would be fine, except she's stone deaf. So she can't hear me as I come up behind her, nor can she hear me shout at her to get her blonde arse out of my way. I had to keep stopping so I didn't run her over. Finally she got tired of wandering around in front of the tractor and went off in search of some poop to eat. 
Tito sat and stared longingly at the tennis ball in the chuck-it which is always on the patio, stuck behind the electric meter, ready for action. Golden hope is beautiful, as Sunrise so appropriately said! Finally he, too, gave up and then he started begging to be let in the house. Now that's really weird, because Tito is a pack member kind of guy, plus he'd really rather be outside. So back off the tractor, let Tito in the house. Make Tiny go in because I keep yelling at her to stop eating poop, and she can't hear me. Put Toby back in the shade. 
And here comes Tito, back into the doorway, now wanting to be let OUT. And in his mouth.....a lovely large tennis ball that a forum angel had sent to us! You can just hear him thinking, "well then FINE, I'll go get my OWN ball". 
So back out comes Tito, who now insists on criss-crossing back and forth in front of the tractor at a trot, dropping the tennis ball right in my path frequently. So BACK off the tractor, pick up the tennis ball, toss it, install Toby back in the shade...
I finally gave up and put everyone back in the house, where Toby proceeded to step on the cat. The cat is very frail these days, and he was pretty pissed off at Toby about the whole thing. Poor kitty, he may not outlast Toby, but that's a story for another day.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, I am so sorry they are not co-operating but have to apologize in advance, but your description of your day is just funny  I can so picture it.

Poor kitty though ... but Tito finding his own darned ball  LOL Don't suppose Toby can fit on the tractor if you harnessed him in somehow?


----------



## coppers-mom

I am laughing at your descripton of your day and then I think.....

What kind of tractor??????? Ah - due to DH needing a new car and then me needing a new (used) truck I cannot have a tractor for another couple of years. I am suffering tractor envy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's not a huge tractor, it's an Ariens 54 inch cut. My daughter and her DH bought it for their yard, which was silly since they have a small suburban yard, so we bought it from them. 
There's only 1 cupholder, Toby can't ride with me.....


----------



## goldensmum

You've just got to laugh and love these dogs - they always want to be in the centre of things - sorry that Toby is not having a great day. Maybe you need to go grass cutting in the middle of the night when all furry ones are asleep:curtain:


----------



## coppers-mom

I was thinking of the Tobys and the heat and wanted to recommend something I used for Copper.

It is a "frog togg chilly pad" and you wet it in cold water and drape it over them. I got mine at a local Ace hardware store. it seemed to help him stay cool in the heat of summer.

*Product Features*

Color: *Blue* | Size: *33x13*

Hyper-evaporative material retains water while remaining dry to the touch
Cools for 1-4 hours depending on conditions
Machine washable
Size: 13" x 33"


----------



## hotel4dogs

that's a great idea, Teresa! Toby is especially heat sensitive since he's shaved, so he's missing his insulation.


----------



## Dallas Gold

OK, I'm laughing here! Your day sounds like a 3 dog and 1 cat circus act! That's crazy! 

I was busy online getting a price match for the Allerderm Spot On I use on Toby to maintain his coat and keep him from itching/scratching and discovered that there is an Epi-Sunscreen product for dogs that you spray on them before they go out in the sun. If you are interested I'll find the link! 

Things are really hectic here with home repairs and I just hope Toby and I survive. Today the guys came by to shut off my pool and drain it. While doing that they tore out some of the old stuff, making a HUGE mess--really messy. it's inside a little room we have so no biggie for tonight, but that stuff is coming out of the house tomorrow. The guy doing this is also our contractor for our big ceiling repair. He walked in to look at it and told me that it would be at least a week project and they must take the sheet rock and insulation off and just get to the bare rafters....so we will experience drywall dust, bare rafters in 100 degree heat with NO insulation (the roof hits 150 degrees and up in the heat of the summer and that will be filtering down to us. Plus we must vacate the room of all furniture and put scaffolding in--and this is my brand new hardwood floor:uhoh:. All of this going on will mean Toby is banned from the backyard and will need to be on leash (belted to me) during the day to protect him from trouble. It's gonna be a 1 dog and crazy dog mom circus here very soon. Sigh... Fun and games!

Hope the cat is OK and forgives poor Toby. I hope Tito got some ball chasing in afterwards. As far as Tiny eating the poop...:yuck::yuck:!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think he's got enough coat to protect him from the sun, but not the heat.
I sure don't envy you the remodeling project, what a mess and what a horrible time of year to be doing it, when it's this hot. I hope Sir Tobyness of Texas doesn't get stressed with all that going on.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> OK, I'm laughing here! Your day sounds like a 3 dog and 1 cat circus act! That's crazy! ... Hope the cat is OK and forgives poor Toby. I hope Tito got some ball chasing in afterwards. As far as Tiny eating the poop...:yuck::yuck:!


Yep, that about captures the mood. I don't know whether to laugh or cry about the antics in Illinois! But laughing helps and tears do not, so I'll opt for a good chuckle over the pack "cycling the humans," as my BF describes it.

Glad that all seems to be well.

Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> ...Things are really hectic here with home repairs and I just hope Toby and I survive. Today the guys came by to shut off my pool and drain it. While doing that they tore out some of the old stuff, making a HUGE mess--really messy. it's inside a little room we have so no biggie for tonight, but that stuff is coming out of the house tomorrow. The guy doing this is also our contractor for our big ceiling repair. He walked in to look at it and told me that it would be at least a week project and they must take the sheet rock and insulation off and just get to the bare rafters....so we will experience drywall dust, bare rafters in 100 degree heat with NO insulation (the roof hits 150 degrees and up in the heat of the summer and that will be filtering down to us. Plus we must vacate the room of all furniture and put scaffolding in--and this is my brand new hardwood floor:uhoh:. All of this going on will mean Toby is banned from the backyard and will need to be on leash (belted to me) during the day to protect him from trouble. It's gonna be a 1 dog and crazy dog mom circus here very soon. Sigh... Fun and games!


What a time you're having! Is this repairs from damage caused by the recent tornadoes? Or are you having planned renovations done? In either case, I don't envy you the chaos.:no: :no: :no:

Hope all goes well and that Texas Toby doesn't drive you totally bonkers!


----------



## PrincessDi

hotel4dogs said:


> *sigh*
> I HAD to get the grass cut today, it's quite long and we're supposed to have even more brutal heat the next two days. So I left my daughter in charge of the pet hotel, and fired up the tractor.
> Well, it wasn't too bad out so I decided the my puppers needed to be outside for a while while I was riding around on the tractor.
> NOT a good plan.
> I got them outside. Parked HRH on his butt under a nice shady tree, in a gentle breeze. He's having a real hard time walking more than 25 feet today without tipping over, so it was quite a project to get him over to the tree.
> Fired up the tractor and off I went. Of course, HRH got lonely and kept barking for me to come pick him up so he could see where I was and what I was doing. He kept just barely getting up, then falling down in the hot sun. ARGH. I'd have to stop the tractor, go pick him up, and install him back in his shady spot.
> Tiny, meanwhile, decided to trot around in front of the tractor. This would be fine, except she's stone deaf. So she can't hear me as I come up behind her, nor can she hear me shout at her to get her blonde arse out of my way. I had to keep stopping so I didn't run her over. Finally she got tired of wandering around in front of the tractor and went off in search of some poop to eat.
> Tito sat and stared longingly at the tennis ball in the chuck-it which is always on the patio, stuck behind the electric meter, ready for action. Golden hope is beautiful, as Sunrise so appropriately said! Finally he, too, gave up and then he started begging to be let in the house. Now that's really weird, because Tito is a pack member kind of guy, plus he'd really rather be outside. So back off the tractor, let Tito in the house. Make Tiny go in because I keep yelling at her to stop eating poop, and she can't hear me. Put Toby back in the shade.
> And here comes Tito, back into the doorway, now wanting to be let OUT. And in his mouth.....a lovely large tennis ball that a forum angel had sent to us! You can just hear him thinking, "well then FINE, I'll go get my OWN ball".
> So back out comes Tito, who now insists on criss-crossing back and forth in front of the tractor at a trot, dropping the tennis ball right in my path frequently. So BACK off the tractor, pick up the tennis ball, toss it, install Toby back in the shade...
> I finally gave up and put everyone back in the house, where Toby proceeded to step on the cat. The cat is very frail these days, and he was pretty pissed off at Toby about the whole thing. Poor kitty, he may not outlast Toby, but that's a story for another day.


Wish you had a video! Your "kids" sure do keep their Mommy busy! So glad your gang are all feeling good enough to keep their Mommy hopping! 

Copper's Mom, love that idea to keep them cool. Will have to look into that for Max, cause I know the heat will be difficult for him. Rarely, do we get temps above 80 here in Washington. More often than not in summer the highs are in the 60's.


----------



## coppers-mom

Did the grass ever get cut?:

The picture you have painted in my mind is hilarious. Our pups sure do own us don't they? Their every whim must be indulged. It sounds like you have that part down pat.


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, the grass finally got cut, in the heat of the day, which was the only time I could ditch the dogs long enough to get out there and get it done. HRH's naptime, you know.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, the grass finally got cut, in the heat of the day, which was the only time I could ditch the dogs long enough to get out there and get it done. HRH's naptime, you know.


Yep - they have you tied around their paws.


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> The picture you have painted in my mind is hilarious. Our pups sure do own us don't they?


I so completely agree  



coppers-mom said:


> Their every whim must be indulged. It sounds like you have that part down pat.


Toby and the crew are striving to make sure Barb gets straight A's on her report card  A few points taken off for _trying_ to mow the lawn during recess though :bowl:


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Checking on HRH Toby of Illinois to see how he is doing in this beautiful, cool and sunny day in the Chicago area. Hope he is doing ok.


----------



## hotel4dogs

This weather makes everyone feel good! HRH took a jaunt around the yard again today, I was calling him to come back before he toppled over, but he ignored me and headed all the way around. So I'd say he's feeling rather good today!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Yay Toby  Glad he is feeling good !!


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> What a time you're having! Is this repairs from damage caused by the recent tornadoes? Or are you having planned renovations done? In either case, I don't envy you the chaos.:no: :no: :no:
> 
> Hope all goes well and that Texas Toby doesn't drive you totally bonkers!


Oops, just saw this. Our construction soap opera is a little of both. We planned a major repair to our little tiny Endless Pool (converting it from a vinyl liner pool to a gunite pool)--a 6 week project according to our contractor (which means 8 in interpretation because it's "contractor time!"). Then the May 24 hail storm resulted in a big hole in our roof at the very top and a pool of water on the attic floor that seeped down into the insulation, ruining it, and then damaged our ceiling sheetrock and stained it. About the same time the back up for the AC evaporator fluid failed and put more water into the attic and ceiling (that's 3 things that happened--that better be it). So, we are helping our local economy by getting lots of repairs done and we are getting to know our insurance company really well.  We aren't as bad off as some neighbors who also had holes in their roof, water that damaged their insulation, sheetrock and ceilings and in addition had windows blown out from the hail. It was wild! We're getting a new roof out of this and all we pay is the deductible and a little more because we are upgrading to impact resistant roofing. Once that is installed our insurance company will give us a 20% discount on our homeowners premiums because of the upgraded shingles. We figure we will pay it off in 5 years or less, plus, the roof supposedly will outlive us. :uhoh:

Sorry to hijack the thread....


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> This weather makes everyone feel good! HRH took a jaunt around the yard again today, I was calling him to come back before he toppled over, but he ignored me and headed all the way around. So I'd say he's feeling rather good today!


It's so nice to hear HRH enjoyed the great outdoors today! I hope you get more great days so he can enjoy more of them. Keep on Truckin' Toby!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> Oops, just saw this. Our construction soap opera is a little of both. ...So, we are helping our local economy by getting lots of repairs done and we are getting to know our insurance company really well.  We aren't as bad off as some neighbors who also had holes in their roof, water that damaged their insulation, sheetrock and ceilings and in addition had windows blown out from the hail. It was wild! We're getting a new roof out of this and all we pay is the deductible and a little more because we are upgrading to impact resistant roofing. Once that is installed our insurance company will give us a 20% discount on our homeowners premiums because of the upgraded shingles. We figure we will pay it off in 5 years or less, plus, the roof supposedly will outlive us. :uhoh:
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread....


My fault for hijacking, though I suspect we're among friends.  I'm so sorry things have been tough. I have dealt with major insurance claims a time or two and always felt like the house came out better than it started. Sounds like that might be true for you, too.

Hope it all works out to your advantage in the long run, though I'm sure it is a trial now.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> This weather makes everyone feel good! HRH took a jaunt around the yard again today, I was calling him to come back before he toppled over, but he ignored me and headed all the way around. So I'd say he's feeling rather good today!


So glad to hear that HRH is doing well today! There is magic in the early summer air, and we aren't even to Midsummer's Eve yet.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> This weather makes everyone feel good! HRH took a jaunt around the yard again today, I was calling him to come back before he toppled over, but he ignored me and headed all the way around. So I'd say he's feeling rather good today!


::banana:

I am so very glad to hear HRH had such a great day. I know it brightened your day too - even when he headed the whole way around.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's amazing how variable their hearing is, isn't it? When he's out in the yard, he can't hear me call his name in a VERY loud voice, from 15 feet away...but when he's in the house, he can hear the treat jar open quietly, from 30 feet away, with the TV blaring...


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> It's amazing how variable their hearing is, isn't it? When he's out in the yard, he can't hear me call his name in a VERY loud voice, from 15 feet away...but when he's in the house, he can hear the treat jar open quietly, from 30 feet away, with the TV blaring...


I don't think there was any doubt, but I am really, really sure now that he owns you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, and as much as I'd like to sit and browse thru the forum, HRH is getting anxious for his breakfast, as indicated by his sitting up mournfully on the bed, giving a slight, weak (woe is me) woof every so often to indicate that he'd REALLY appreciate it if *someone* would come help him get up NOW so that he can come in the kitchen and beg for his food.
But kidding aside, I'm thrilled to see this renewed interest in food. Not sure what to attribute it to, but I'll take it whatever it is. 
Ok, off to prepare his royal repast.


----------



## coppers-mom

Hurry Barb! HRH sounds like he is getting weak from lack of home made really good food.


----------



## PrincessDi

So good to start off the day knowing that Toby is eating well and having a good day! Give Toby and big kiss and hug!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, and as much as I'd like to sit and browse thru the forum, HRH is getting anxious for his breakfast, as indicated by his sitting up mournfully on the bed, giving a slight, weak (woe is me) woof every so often to indicate that he'd REALLY appreciate it if *someone* would come help him get up NOW so that he can come in the kitchen and beg for his food.
> But kidding aside, I'm thrilled to see this renewed interest in food. Not sure what to attribute it to, but I'll take it whatever it is.
> Ok, off to prepare his royal repast.


That type of attitude with selective hearing and the woe is me woof (or chirp in Texas Toby's case) must come with the name! I get one of those chirpy barks when he can't pick his Kong up from the dinner bowl. Why? No reason, he just wants me to bend over and do it for him. If I ignore him he does it for himself. Then we get the chirp when the ball goes under a piece of furniture.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Had to laugh at Sir Tobyness of Texas pulling the same stuff as HRH Toby of IL. Just wait until he's old like HRH, you are REALLY in for it!


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

So very glad that Toby is having a great day!


----------



## GoldenCamper

That selective hearing is something else isn't it? I honestly thought Tucker was going deaf, but the crinkle of a bag of chips or kibble put ever so gently into his bowl two rooms away and he would come running.:doh:

Tucker never gave a woof or chirp of displeasure, just one of his heavy sighs.

Glad Toby is patrolling the perimeter of the yard and eating his food you so lovingly prepare Go Toby!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Had to laugh at Sir Tobyness of Texas pulling the same stuff as HRH Toby of IL. Just wait until he's old like HRH, you are REALLY in for it!


I predict when crossfing) he's HRH's age, the sound of a knife cutting into an apple will send him running! Right now he can be outside and whenever I start to slice one he will storm through the dog door demanding his cut!


----------



## GoldensGirl

coppers-mom said:


> I don't think there was any doubt, but I am really, really sure now that he owns you.


Yep, proof positive. Dogs brand us in their own special ways, and you very plainly are marked as the sole property of HRH Toby.I'm surprised you're allowed to eat your own food, let alone serve any other fur people. :uhoh:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Someday we have to have the book: _The Tale of Two Tobies_. It will be a best seller for sure.


----------



## coppers-mom

Just checking in HRH and hoping he is doing well and running the show.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for checking, HRH is doing okay.
He seems to be sleeping a lot, and I don't really know what to make of it as I suspect it might just be the heat. When he sleeps, he sleeps very deeply and very peacefully. He's not panting, or breathing heavy, or moving around, just in a nice peaceful relaxed sleep. Wish I could sleep so well! But when he's awake, he seems nice and alert and happy, looking for attention and treats. 
We have an appointment at the acupuncture vet today, and I need to ask about his eyes. He's had a lot of eye discharge lately, but it's not colored, just white/gray so I don't think it's anything to be concerned about. Just another Toby thing, I guess. I did have the pressure in his eyes checked at his last physical a few months ago, and it was fine.
The mange has been fairly quiet lately, and the nasal discharge seems to have become clear in color, so right now I'm pretty happy with the way things are going. If it weren't for his weak back end, I'd say he's in great shape for now. We're at the top of the roller coaster.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

It's good to hear that Toby is hanging in there and doing well.



hotel4dogs said:


> But when he's awake, he seems nice and alert and happy, looking for attention and treats.


That made me smile.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> I'd say he's in great shape for now. We're at the top of the roller coaster.


Stay at the top of that roller coaster Toby! Thanks for the update


----------



## AmberSunrise

Great news  Stay on top of the senior dog roller coaster Toby!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for checking, HRH is doing okay.
> ...If it weren't for his weak back end, I'd say he's in great shape for now. We're at the top of the roller coaster.


Thanks for the wonderful news about HRH. I'm so glad that things are going well. And we are oh so familiar with the roller coaster. I hope that you and Toby stay at the top for a long time.


----------



## hotel4dogs

well I guess we weren't as near the top as I thought. It turns out Toby has a scratched eye and an eye infection, so we got some eye drops for that. Also has a staph infection on his belly, so we got some simplicef for that.
But really, in the scheme of things, those are pretty minor for HRH and I shouldn't complain. 
Maybe I'll go back and tally up what I've spent on vet bills this month, then go pour a good stiff drink. Wait, I'd better pour the drink first....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yeah, pour that drink first, then pour one for me... I think I just built another wing for the vet with all the fees we've paid this year.
Is it possible the infection is causing Toby to sleep more? Of course my Toby is also sleeping more but we know it's from the heat.
I hope the antibiotic does it's thing and works for the infection. Poor boy.


----------



## coppers-mom

You'd better just tip the bottle up.

Have you tried a chlorhexadine shampoo for the belly staph infection? It sure helped Copper in just one or two baths.:crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs

giving HRH a bath these days is a major project, I do try to give him one every so often with benzoyl peroxide shampoo for the demodex mange. But it's really hard to do because he can't stand up for long, so I don't do it as often as I should.
I used to give him chlorhexaderm baths when his allergies would flare, and it would help right away. Maybe I can just do his belly, that would probably work, that's the only place the staph is. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm glad to see that Toby is doing pretty well and is his happy self.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> giving HRH a bath these days is a major project, I do try to give him one every so often with benzoyl peroxide shampoo for the demodex mange. But it's really hard to do because he can't stand up for long, so I don't do it as often as I should.
> I used to give him chlorhexaderm baths when his allergies would flare, and it would help right away. Maybe I can just do his belly, that would probably work, that's the only place the staph is. Thanks for the suggestion!


Shoot, I wish you lived here. Our vet has this fancy new bathing system where they can bathe a dog while he/she is down (how I don't know) and then they sit in a room with a blow dryer that dries them in minutes. I couldn't believe it when they did a bath and dry on Barkley after a chemo session and he was done in minutes. Then I dropped Toby off for a bath/dry because I was lazy and it was cold. I dropped him off in the car, drove to the post office in the next block to drop a letter off, then I got a call to pick him up as I drove in the garage--all of 15 minutes!


----------



## hotel4dogs

wow, that sounds amazing!! 
For me, I have to walk him to the pet hotel, which is a LONG walk for him (about 150 feet), which wears him out.
Then he has to go up 3 steep stairs into the tub, which he can't do, so I have to lift all 75 pounds of him into the tub. Of course I need help doing it, so I have to be sure someone else is around.
Then I try to bathe him while he's sitting and/or lying down. The soaping up part isn't bad, but the benzoyl peroxide has to stay on for 10 minutes. The rinsing off is the hardest part because he can't stand long enough for me to do a good job of it. I towel dry him while he's lying or sitting, and then he has to walk back to the house. I mostly let him air dry, because it's nice and warm now. 
Your vet's way sounds much easier!


----------



## coppers-mom

Here's a really good suggestion.
There is a chlorhexadine drench I use on my horses and have used on copper. You buy the concentrate at the tack shop, dilute it and just rub it on. No rinsing necessary.

I would be more than happy to pick some up for you and send it out to HRH. I could probably be convinced to add in a little treat or toy or two. I am off tomorrow and they don't opne until 1:00 and the batman is coming in the afternoon...... but I will get you some tomorrow or Thursday if you would use it. I used it for at least 8 months with Copper with no ill effects. You could overdilute it or just use it on a small area at first.

You can even put it in a spray bottle and just spritz the inflamed areas. I tried it after a few times of buying the $20 for 6.4 ounce Duoxo or whatever from the vet.:doh: I sure didn't mind spending money on my darling, but I also cut corners when I could.


----------



## hotel4dogs

wow, Teresa, that's awesome. There is a tack shop right near here, I would bet they carry it! I will stop today and take a look. If they don't have it, I will take you up on that offer


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Here's a really good suggestion.
> There is a chlorhexadine drench I use on my horses and have used on copper. You buy the concentrate at the tack shop, dilute it and just rub it on. No rinsing necessary.
> 
> I would be more than happy to pick some up for you and send it out to HRH. I could probably be convinced to add in a little treat or toy or two. I am off tomorrow and they don't opne until 1:00 and the batman is coming in the afternoon...... but I will get you some tomorrow or Thursday if you would use it. I used it for at least 8 months with Copper with no ill effects. You could overdilute it or just use it on a small area at first.
> 
> You can even put it in a spray bottle and just spritz the inflamed areas. I tried it after a few times of buying the $20 for 6.4 ounce Duoxo or whatever from the vet.:doh: I sure didn't mind spending money on my darling, but I also cut corners when I could.


That is so sweet of you. I hope you can take a route near the highway where Charlie is roaming to get to the tack store....


----------



## coppers-mom

Dallas Gold said:


> That is so sweet of you. I hope you can take a route near the highway where Charlie is roaming to get to the tack store....


Hmmmm.... the tack store is say west of Pickens and Charlie is southeastish. Sounds like a pretty direct route to the tack shop to me.

I gave my leftover chlorhexadine to my sister for her old lab a couple of months ago. He is 13 and has skin problems too. I guess it is an age factor.

I'll stop by and pick up a bottle. If Barb doesn't need it I can always use it on my diva mare since she has sensitive skin. Oh and you put 1 or 2 ounces in a gallon (or something like that) and it costs about $8 for the concentrate.:


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Hmmmm.... the tack store is say west of Pickens and Charlie is southeastish. Sounds like a pretty direct route to the tack shop to me.
> 
> I gave my leftover chlorhexadine to my sister for her old lab a couple of months ago. He is 13 and has skin problems too. I guess it is an age factor.
> 
> I'll stop by and pick up a bottle. If Barb doesn't need it I can always use it on my diva mare since she has sensitive skin. Oh and you put 1 or 2 ounces in a gallon (or something like that) and it costs about $8 for the concentrate.:


Could you get lost perhaps and just "happen" to go southeastish? 

You are a wealth of information! I remember your posts about Magic Dust working miracles on hot spots and little cuts/scratches. Thanks!


----------



## coppers-mom

I think southeastish is the most direct way to the tack shop.

I have found a lot of horse things work well for dogs too and - go figure - are generally cheaper.:doh: They are also frequently labeled for use with dogs and every once in a while cats.

With the drench you just pour it on and towel dry. It kept Copper's skin looking good and his coat was much improved once I managed to keep his skin infections under control. Poor baby, he had a lot of issues in his last two years but he sure was always a happy boy no matter what.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I think southeastish is the most direct way to the tack shop.
> 
> I have found a lot of horse things work well for dogs too and - go figure - are generally cheaper.:doh: They are also frequently labeled for use with dogs and every once in a while cats.
> 
> With the drench you just pour it on and towel dry. It kept Copper's skin looking good and his coat was much improved once I managed to keep his skin infections under control. Poor baby, he had a lot of issues in his last two years but he sure was always a happy boy no matter what.:smooch:


I wish I knew about the drench when Barkley had a major skin flareup right before we discovered he was hypothyroid. 

There are no tack stores or feed stores in our city limits.  One of these days I need to drive out to a suburb near a famous rodeo arena and check out a few feed stores there. There was a tack store in a very close suburb where I bought Cowboy Magic in 2005, but they closed up shop.


----------



## coppers-mom

Dallas Gold said:


> I wish I knew about the drench when Barkley had a major skin flareup right before we discovered he was hypothyroid.
> 
> There are no tack stores or feed stores in our city limits.  One of these days I need to drive out to a suburb near a famous rodeo arena and check out a few feed stores there. There was a tack store in a very close suburb where I bought Cowboy Magic in 2005, but they closed up shop.


Tell me what you want and I'll send it your way.

I have Sir Toby a present I meant to send a while back anyway.:doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Tell me what you want and I'll send it your way.
> 
> I have Sir Toby a present I meant to send a while back anyway.:doh:


 
You are too sweet. Sir Toby thanks you Auntie Copper's Mom for your kindness.


----------



## esSJay

I haven't been on the forum much lately with my new job but stopped in to catch up on Toby. Glad to hear he's continuing to do well! Hope that this staph infection clears up quickly.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in on HRH and hoping the infection is under control. I am learning so much from this thread! And thinking there's a tack store a mile from here that might sell things that would help my geriatric Golden kids.

Thanks to all.

Holding HRH and Barb in my thoughts and prayers.
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom

I went by two today and one is where I've gotten it before. they didn't have it, they did have a new topical spray that is only $30 for a little spray bottle.:doh:

I'll check the other local store tomorrow.

I called my sister who has the bottle I gave her. it is Duvet brand and is a 5% chlorhexidine gluconate concentrate. The bottle says to dilute to 1 oz per gallon of water. I diluted to 1/4 strength at first (and maybe the rest of the time - I am forgetful) to make sure it didn't irritate Copper's skin. The shampoo I had been using was Duoxo (.02%?) and I wanted the rinse to be closer to that concentration.

I found a Duoxo spray on Amazon. it is much more costly that the stuff i had ($8 a bottle), but is ready to use on dogs (proper concentration) and you could possibly get it from your vet.







I removed the link! It was for a different product and I didn't look closely enough. DON'T use the 0.1% phytosphingosine product. I was searching for the chlorhexidine and got that one instead!
I will keep looking though!


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I went by two today and one is where I've gotten it before. they didn't have it, they did have a new topical spray that is only $30 for a little spray bottle.:doh:
> 
> I'll check the other local store tomorrow.
> 
> I called my sister who has the bottle I gave her. it is Duvet brand and is a 5% chlorhexidine gluconate concentrate. The bottle says to dilute to 1 oz per gallon of water. I diluted to 1/4 strength at first (and maybe the rest of the time - I am forgetful) to make sure it didn't irritate Copper's skin. The shampoo I had been using was Duoxo (.02%?) and I wanted the rinse to be closer to that concentration.
> 
> I found a Duoxo spray on Amazon. it is much more costly that the stuff i had ($8 a bottle), but is ready to use on dogs (proper concentration) and you could possibly get it from your vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Douxo Chlorhexidine PS Micro-emulsion Spray for DOGS & CATS (6.8 fl. oz): Kitchen & Dining
> 
> I will keep looking though!


Just throwing this out, not sure if it's the same product or not, but just in case:
FDA Issues Caution to Pet Owners with the Use of an Unapproved Pet Shampoo Product
I didn't find any further information on the advisory--not sure if they dismissed it or it's still ongoing.


----------



## coppers-mom

I was searching for the chlorhexidine gluconate and got the wrong spray with a whole different ingredient although the same maker.

DON'T use the one above. It isnt' the same ingredient at all.
Thanks Anne!


----------



## coppers-mom

Okay. Here is a chlorhexidine spray from Douxo.
Douxo Chlorhexidine PS Micro-emulsion Spray for DOGS & CATS

that is the shampoo I got from my vet and used on Copper. It worked great. I never thought to ask if they had a spray. The product I got from the tack shop was MUCH cheaper and I could actually just pour it all over him and towel dry.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I didn't have time to get to the tack shop today, due to a *major emergency* of my husband's Tahoe needing brakes before he takes it on his fishing trip Monday. Maybe tomorrow....
HRH's is just full of himself today. I love days like this. He goes under the computer desk (where he falls and can't get back out, I have to drag him out by the collar and help him up) and nudges me endlessly while I try to type. I used to find it annoying, now I kinda like it


----------



## AmberSunrise

Go TOBY! you have reached the age where prior annoyances are now kinda cute - a very happy place to be


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love that Toby is interfering with your typing!  We are in the middle of dog days of summer here (100s) and Sir Toby of Texas just brought his wubba up for me to play with--he's been so lazy lately I was a little worried he was getting hypothyroid again!


----------



## paula bedard

Imagining Toby nudging you while you type reminds me of Sam. He didn't nudge so much as put his head in my lap while I was sitting and not paying attention to him. I'd forgotten about that until I read your comment. Thanks for the mental nudge! 

Glad to hear HRH is full of himself. That's a good thing!


----------



## GoldensGirl

coppers-mom said:


> Okay. Here is a chlorhexidine spray from Douxo.
> Douxo Chlorhexidine PS Micro-emulsion Spray for DOGS & CATS
> 
> that is the shampoo I got from my vet and used on Copper. It worked great. I never thought to ask if they had a spray. The product I got from the tack shop was MUCH cheaper and I could actually just pour it all over him and towel dry.


It looks like the same product is available from Amazon: Douxo Chlorhexidine PS Micro-emulsion Spray for DOGS & CATS (6.8 fl. oz): @Cheap Chlorhexidine ,Chlorhexidine gluconate,Chlorhexidine gluconate oral rinse: Chlorhexidine. (for Entirely Pets). They also have the shampoo and pads.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> HRH's is just full of himself today. I love days like this. He goes under the computer desk (where he falls and can't get back out, I have to drag him out by the collar and help him up) and nudges me endlessly while I try to type. I used to find it annoying, now I kinda like it


I chuckle whenever I read that HRH has had a day like this, "full of himself" and demanding your attention. Those are precious days!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I didn't have time to get to the tack shop today, due to a *major emergency* of my husband's Tahoe needing brakes before he takes it on his fishing trip Monday. Maybe tomorrow....
> HRH's is just full of himself today. I love days like this. He goes under the computer desk (where he falls and can't get back out, I have to drag him out by the collar and help him up) and nudges me endlessly while I try to type. I used to find it annoying, now I kinda like it


I am sorry for the major emergency, but it sure makes me smile to hear about Toby.:


----------

